# Suisse : S'AES : 11-12 mars 2006...



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

_ *




*_

*COUCOU

Revoilà la SÆS 

version 2006 * 






 *WE à déterminer ** 

Au pays des vaches violettes...*

*Alpes Vaudoises *​ 
_ *



*_

Voilà 
La parole est aux organisateurs ​ 
_ *



*_


L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars**
les 11 et 12 mars*​ 





- WebO
__
1







- 






- 

*
**
*_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

_ *



*_


L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
__
2







- 






- 

*
**
*_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2005)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
__
3







- 






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2005)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
__
4







- 






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Malow (23 Décembre 2005)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
__
4







- 






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## J_K (23 Décembre 2005)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K
__
5







- 






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Cillian (23 Décembre 2005)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K
__
5







- Cillian, le oui est en ballottage favorable (j'attends la fin décembre pour en être sûr )
- 






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## playaman (27 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....




Ca m'attriste de le dire... Mais ce que vous etes nul !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'attriste de le dire... Mais ce que vous etes nul !



on attend ton inscription... :rateau:


----------



## playaman (27 Décembre 2005)

... Si je retrouve ma planche a neige et que je ne suis pas en prison, ce sera avec le plus grand des plaisirs 

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K
__
5







- Cillian, le oui est en ballottage favorable (j'attends la fin décembre pour en être sûr )
- playaman 
-






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​ 
_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
__
6







- Cillian, le oui est en ballottage favorable (j'attends la fin décembre pour en être sûr )
- playaman 
-






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​ 
Cillian, on est début Janvier au fait


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui hésitent à venir, j'ai un chalet à Villars avec quelques lits à disposition ( 6 places = 2 lits doubles et 2 individuels...)


----------



## golf (27 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui hésitent à venir, j'ai un chalet à Villars avec quelques lits à disposition ( 6 places = 2 lits doubles et 2 individuels...)


On va y venir à l'hébergement ainsi qu'au transport


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On va y venir à l'hébergement ainsi qu'au transport


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
__
6







- Cillian, le oui est en ballottage favorable (j'attends la fin décembre pour en être sûr )
- playaman 
- maiwen






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Cillian (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Cillian, on est début Janvier au fait


  Bien justement j'attendait de savoir si un autre événement (personnel) se déroulerait début avril ou mi-mai.

le choix c'est fait le soir du réveillon pour début avril, je ne pourrai donc pas être avec vous en mars  



P.S. : Lors de ma pré-inscription, c'est à la mi-mai que le choix semblait se faire et puis ...

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
__
6







- playaman 
- maiwen
- 






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

*les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 
Va peut être pas tarder à fixer la date définitivement !


----------



## J_K (4 Janvier 2006)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: impossible)
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
__
6







- playaman 
- maiwen
- 






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## valoriel (5 Janvier 2006)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: impossible)
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
__
7







- playaman 
- maiwen
- 






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## iMax (5 Janvier 2006)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: impossible)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- 






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## playaman (6 Janvier 2006)

... La légende continue


----------



## Mitch (7 Janvier 2006)

_ *




*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: impossible)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- 






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## nektarfl (8 Janvier 2006)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  

Venez nombreux pour apprendre à glisser sur la neige en compagnie de golf, se retrouver dans le brouillard grâce au fabuleux GPS d'iMax, planquer des bières avec LeSqual et SM, dormir dans le foin avec Mackie, voler du chocolat suisse avec chokobelle, ou dormir sous tente par -15 avec WebO.   
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: impossible)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
9







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- 






- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2006)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. 
Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: impossible)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf [incertitude de la date et autre impératif]
- 







- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2006)

Pour l'instant il semblerait que la préférence aille légèrement aux 18 et 19 mars. D'ici quelques jours, nous arrêterons la date.

Infos pour les Parisiens, via le TGV, vous pouvez presque arriver directement à Villars avec le TGV des neiges (arrêt à Aigle). On organisera s'il le faut depuis là le transport pour monter ensuite à Villars (environ 20-30 minutes). Pratique pour le retour aussi le dimanche soir.


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

Belle organisation....dommage  ce sera pour une prochaine


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Belle organisation....dommage  ce sera pour une prochaine




Y aura plus de neige...


----------



## kisco (9 Janvier 2006)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. 
Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: impossible)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf [incertitude de la date et autre impératif]
- 







- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian
- Kisco (je serai en Irlande...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Macounette (9 Janvier 2006)

Ah tiens une AES en Suisse  c'est que ça me tenterait bien...


----------



## valoriel (9 Janvier 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens une AES en Suisse  c'est que ça me tenterait bien...


on s'est loupés à Lièges, alors vous avez interêt à venir


----------



## Macounette (9 Janvier 2006)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. 
Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: impossible)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf [incertitude de la date et autre impératif]
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- 







- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian
- Kisco (je serai en Irlande...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Balooners (10 Janvier 2006)

_ *



*_

L'AES Suisse édition 2006 est lancée. 
Elle aura lieu cette année à nouveau à Villars, fief de notre bien-aimé Sylko et de plein d'autres gens bien aussi.  
​ 

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006
(à définir encore tout prochainement).*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: impossible)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf [incertitude de la date et autre impératif]
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- 







- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian
- Kisco (je serai en Irlande...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​ 
Malow ? Z'etes aux 2 alpes et si on la faisait là bas la SAES   pas loin de chez moi ça


----------



## Taho! (10 Janvier 2006)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Malow ? Z'etes aux 2 alpes et si on la faisait là bas la SAES   pas loin de chez moi ça


On peut pourquoi pas se faire une ÆS bis pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas venir à l'autre date...


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On peut pourquoi pas se faire une ÆS bis pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas venir à l'autre date...


trop d'ÆS tue l'ÆS


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> trop d'ÆS tue l'ÆS




 la phrase du jour 

Mais qui n'est que *partiel*lement vrai


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> la phrase du jour
> 
> Mais qui n'est que *partiel*lement vrai


rectification : trop trop trop d'AES tue l'AES ?


----------



## Taho! (10 Janvier 2006)

je n'oblige personne à venir aux deux, ce n'était qu'une idée !


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

J'ignore encore si je serai disponible mais en tant que grand fan de J.-J.Rousseau et de Ramuz je me ferai un poing d'honneur à venir vous rendre visite chers voisins.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> J'ignore encore si je serai disponible mais en tant que grand fan de J.-J.Rousseau et de Ramuz je me ferai un poing d'honneur à venir vous rendre visite chers voisins.



L'initiateur du fil «Postez vos plus belles photos» à l'AES Suisse...  Tu seras accueilli avec les honneurs.


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'initiateur du fil «Postez vos plus belles photos» à l'AES Suisse...  Tu seras accueilli avec les honneurs.



L'ingratitude n'est pas un de tes défauts&#8230; c'est heureux :love:

Sans rire je viendrai à pied de Lyon comme votre illustre concitoyen&#8230;


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> L'ingratitude n'est pas un de tes défauts? c'est heureux :love:
> 
> Sans rire je viendrai à pied de Lyon comme votre illustre concitoyen?


héhé , on pensera à toi sur le chemin


----------



## huexley (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> héhé , on pensera à toi sur le chemin



Si y'a un covoiturage au départ de Lausanne je devrais en faire partie ! (A moins que j'ai deja acheté une tuture, ou que l'horaire du co-voiture soit CGN-compliant)


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Faut juste pas que tu montes dans la voiture d'iMax sinon t'arrives à coup sur à..... Lyon


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

Bon, en l'état actuel ça arrange légèrement plus de monde que l'AES se déroule les *11 et 12 mars* (iMax, Balooners, et Mitch qui peut quand même se libérer).

Je regarde avec Sylko ce soir. Et on vous redit©. 

_ *




*_​ 
*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006.*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: impossible)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf [incertitude de la date et autre impératif]
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- 







- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian
- Kisco (je serai en Irlande...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## J_K (12 Janvier 2006)

_ *



*_​ 
*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars :
les 11 et 12 mars ou les 18 et 19 mars 2006.*​ 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: à voir, éventuellement...)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf [incertitude de la date et autre impératif]
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- 







- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian
- Kisco (je serai en Irlande...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

c'est drôle comme un impossible se transforme en éventuellement


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_​

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars / 11-12 mars 2006*​
 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: à voir, éventuellement...)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf [incertitude de la date et autre impératif]
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- 







- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian
- Kisco (je serai en Irlande...)



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Juste une question pour l'hébergement...un hotel ou chez des particuliers..à moins de ne pas dormir du tout  ...

PS au cas où je m'inscrirais si je suis libre à cette date...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question pour l'hébergement...un hotel ou chez des particuliers..à moins de ne pas dormir du tout ...
> 
> PS au cas où je m'inscrirais si je suis libre à cette date...


 
Pas vraiment un hôtel, mais c'est chauffé, avec de l'électricité _and all_ the commodités. 


Edith: oui y a La _Pierre Woodman_-mouette aussi...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

La Mouette à proposé son chalet, mais il est au moins aussi obsédé que moi  sinon ils vont tantôt proposer un truc


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Donc c'est la mouette qui héberge?
Tu me rassures SM  

...mais ...je vois qu'il y a plus d'hommes que de femmes .......  

Merci WebO pour la réponse j'attend la suite..


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est la mouette qui héberge?
> Tu me rassures SM
> 
> ...mais ...je vois qu'il y a plus d'hommes que de femmes .......
> ...


t'inquiète j'te protègerai


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète j'te protègerai


 
Comment ?
En t'occupant de la mouette ou des autres? 



> Edith: oui y a La _Pierre Woodman_-mouette aussi...


 
Qui est ce?


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

C'est une histoire bout de bois ... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Ça devient une histoire qui roule


----------



## Taho! (12 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai pas voulu déplacer les gens, mais une petite mise à jour serait bienvenue maintenant que la date est arrêtée...

_*



*_​

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars / 11-12 mars 2006*​
 






- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: à voir, éventuellement...)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf [incertitude de la date et autre impératif]
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- 







- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian
- Kisco (je serai en Irlande...)



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient une histoire qui roule




Alors tu viens !!! ???


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Non je te fais juste de la pub. D'ailleurs j'ai fini ta plaquette "Le Chalet des Sens" je te l'amène quand ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non je te fais juste de la pub. D'ailleurs j'ai fini ta plaquette "Le Chalet des Sens" je te l'amène quand ?




Merci pour la plaquette... 

Je te propose de l'amener le 11 mars directement au chalet


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: à voir, éventuellement...)
- iMax (seulement les 11 et 12 mars, 18 et 19: impossible (pour les mêmes raisons!) )
- Taho! (évitons les banalités )
- valoriel (si ya de quoi dormir... )
- Mitch (Avec une préférence pour le 18-19 mais je serais quand même la les 11-12)
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf [incertitude de la date et autre impératif]
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- 







- malow, on sera aux des deux alpes ces weeks....dommage, je l'attendais cette AES....
- Cillian
- Kisco (je serai en Irlande...)



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

et le Sylvain: où c'est qu'il traîne  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et le Sylvain: où c'est qu'il traîne  :rateau:




Bonne question ...


----------



## nektarfl (14 Janvier 2006)

Question à webO et/ou sylko : est-ce que l'hébergement est prévu au même endroit qu'il y a deux ans? Ca peut me décider à venir. Au final, je ne regrette pas de m'être dégonflé la dernière fois, tout juste 15 jours après avoir à peine récupéré d'une sciatique carabinée qui m'a cloué au lit pendant 3 jours, surtout quand j'ai appris que l'hébergement avait été fait dans une grange non chauffée et que la température avait frisé le gel pour tout le monde!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2006)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Question à webO et/ou sylko : est-ce que l'hébergement est prévu au même endroit qu'il y a deux ans? Ca peut me décider à venir. Au final, je ne regrette pas de m'être dégonflé la dernière fois, tout juste 15 jours après avoir à peine récupéré d'une sciatique carabinée qui m'a cloué au lit pendant 3 jours, surtout quand j'ai appris que l'hébergement avait été fait dans une grange non chauffée et que la température avait frisé le gel pour tout le monde!



Il y a deux ans nous étions à Leysin. Cette fois-ci, et comme l'année dernière, nous serons dans la station de Villars. 

Pour l'hébergement cette année, pour te rassurer, ça ne sera pas dans une grange.  Sylko donnera des précisions prochainement.


----------



## playaman (14 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la plaquette...
> 
> Je te propose de l'amener le 11 mars directement au chalet




...Comment c'est bien vu ça


----------



## Taho! (14 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il y a deux ans nous étions à Leysin. Cette fois-ci, et comme l'année dernière, nous serons dans la station de Villars.
> 
> Pour l'hébergement cette année, pour te rassurer, ça ne sera pas dans une grange.  Sylko donnera des précisions prochainement.


Tu m'en vois rassuré, je me voyais déjà investir dans des chaufferettes !


----------



## Dory (14 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non je te fais juste de la pub. D'ailleurs j'ai fini ta plaquette "Le Chalet des Sens" je te l'amène quand ?


Le Chalet des Sens ou l'Empire des Sens?

J'attends de voir pour l'hébergement avant de prendre une décision...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2006)

Il faut respecter les montagnards, d'où le "chalet".


----------



## Stargazer (14 Janvier 2006)

_*




*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
__
8







- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: à voir, éventuellement...)
- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Dory (14 Janvier 2006)

> Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ..



Tu vas faire partie du peloton?


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
__
8







- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: à voir, éventuellement...)
- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- 

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- 

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- 

_Au départ de xxxx :_
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Mitch (17 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
__
8







- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: à voir, éventuellement...)
- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de Paris :_
- 

_Au départ de Grenoble :_ 
- 

_Au départ de Lausanne :_ 
- 

_Au départ de Genève :_
- Mitch (3 places de libres)

_Au départ de xxxx :_
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Taho! (17 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
__
8







- J_K (seulement les 18 et 19 mars, le 11 et 12: à voir, éventuellement...)
- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- 

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​ 
J'ai rajouté une liste pour le train, des fois que. Le plus simple est d'arriver à Lausanne ou y'a possibilité d'arriver à Vevey directement de Paris par exemple (ou plus proche d'Aigle encore...) ?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Comme WebO l'avait mentionné y a le TGV des neiges qui circule à cette période et qui s'arrête pile à l'Aigle !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2006)

Certains pourraient en effet arriver dès le vendredi soir, à Aigle (TGV des neiges, liaison directe depuis Paris), d'où Sylko*, ou moi (ou iMax :affraid: ), viendraient les chercher.


* il va donner des infos.


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

TGV Lyria des Neiges 
Aller : *vendredi 10* : Paris 16h44 => Aigle : 21h25 [ou *samedi 11* : Paris 07h44 => Aigle : 12h28]
Retour : *dimache 12* : Aigle : 18h35 => Paris 23h29


----------



## J_K (17 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon 







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## ThiGre (20 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
__
8







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## LeSqual (26 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
__
9







- playaman 
- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 

Ya un Super U, une coop ou qqch comme ça pour l'approvisionnement de bière? Parce que sinon... je vais encore me faire une angoisse "mort de soif"!  

Me réjouit de trinquer avec cette belle équipe! :love:

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## playaman (26 Janvier 2006)

_*




*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 

__
10







- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Taho! (26 Janvier 2006)

moi je dis, ça va jouer encore une fois cette année ! :love:


----------



## LeSqual (26 Janvier 2006)

Et moi qui croyais que mon inscription allait ramener plein de filles....!!!  

Je vois que c'est ces messieurs que je fais gigoter...  :rateau: :love: 

....hein mes chers Playa et Taho!.


----------



## Taho! (26 Janvier 2006)

Tu sais, je suis parmi les premiers inscris... Et ça me fait plaisir que tu viennes ! Tu restes dormir cette fois ?

Et Pitchoune ?


----------



## LeSqual (26 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, je suis parmi les premiers inscris...



 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et ça me fait plaisir que tu viennes ! Tu restes dormir cette fois ?
> 
> Et Pitchoune ?



Pitchoune c'est pitchoune.... elle donnera de ses news bientôt...  :love:


----------



## playaman (26 Janvier 2006)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui croyais que mon inscription allait ramener plein de filles....!!!
> 
> Je vois que c'est ces messieurs que je fais gigoter...  :rateau: :love:
> 
> ....hein mes chers Playa et Taho!.



... Pour tout t'avouer c'est un(e) blond(e) qui m'a convaincu  :rateau:


----------



## huexley (26 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__
11







- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 



Un de plus ! Qui viendra en voiture depuis Evian, si je peux en ramasser sur la route 



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## LeSqual (28 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- DuDu :sick:
__
12







- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 



DuDu on peut lui dire de se coucher où tu veux...
De la sorte, tu pourra le ramasser en chemin où bon te semble ...   



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## huexley (28 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__
11







- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ d'*Evian* (et environs s'il faut) :_ 
 - *Huexley* (4 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 







_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte



_  j'vais pas mis le co-voiturage possible, la honte​ _

_​


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Janvier 2006)

Je vois que mon colinet s'est inscrit sans m'en parler... Bon, ben je m'inscris aussi 

Eh Huexley, tu as pas cité le bon poste, t'as enlevé DuDu!  

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
__
11







- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- Balooners ( 11 & 12 - Quasi impossible les 18 et 19)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ d'*Evian* (et environs s'il faut) :_ 
 - *Huexley* (4 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 







_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte





_​


----------



## playaman (28 Janvier 2006)

...Il est toujours sur PC DUDU


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Janvier 2006)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Il est toujours sur PC DUDU



Oui, mais tu pourras le torturer si tu veux Il aime ça 

D'ailleurs, c'est son utilité durant ce week-end. On peut déchaîner les foudres anti-PC sur lui!  

De surcroît, c'est bien pour ça qu'il est sur PC... il a des tendances maso le bougre!


----------



## huexley (28 Janvier 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tu pourras le torturer si tu veux Il aime ça
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est son utilité durant ce week-end. On peut déchaîner les foudres anti-PC sur lui!
> 
> De surcroît, c'est bien pour ça qu'il est sur PC... il a des tendances maso le bougre!



bon je lui filerais un coup de main, chez moi je suis sur PC


----------



## Balooners (29 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
__
13







- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ d'*Evian* (et environs s'il faut) :_ 
 - *Huexley* (4 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 







_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte





_​


----------



## playaman (29 Janvier 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tu pourras le torturer si tu veux Il aime ça



Je me rejouis   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon, les indécis... z'êtes beaucoup là (*10*)... c'est pas pour mettre la pression, mais... vous viendez?...  


_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
__
15







- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


----------



## pim (30 Janvier 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
__
16







- maiwen
- nektarfl (qui souhaite ne pas refaire le coup du lapin au dernier moment  )
- golf
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- 

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ d'*Evian* (et environs s'il faut) :_ 
 - *Huexley* (4 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Clermont-Ferrand* et environs :_
 - *pim* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 







_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte





_​


----------



## ThiGre (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'étais à Lausanne ce WE et Dimanche on a fini la journée aux Bains de Lavey. Vraiment sympa et c'est dans la vallée qui mène à Villars.


----------



## playaman (31 Janvier 2006)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'étais à Lausanne ce WE et Dimanche on a fini la journée aux Bains de Lavey. Vraiment sympa et c'est dans la vallée qui mène à Villars.



Pas loin de la route qui mene a Villars, les bords du Leman c'est pas vraiment une vallée  
Tres chouette bains en effet. Un peu cher comme d'habe...


----------



## huexley (31 Janvier 2006)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'étais à Lausanne ce WE et Dimanche on a fini la journée aux Bains de Lavey. Vraiment sympa et c'est dans la vallée qui mène à Villars.


 Passe à Evian les bains, c'est guère plus loin, et je te mettrais une bassine sur le balcon, et bien sur, je te ferais un prix 


Sinon, je suis allé faire un tour sur le site et... C'est quoi un massage "humide" :affraid:


----------



## dool (31 Janvier 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Passe à Evian les bains, c'est guère plus loin, et je te mettrais une bassine sur le balcon, et bien sur, je te ferais un prix




C'est pas à nous que tu proposerais ça ?!  




			
				huexley a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je suis allé faire un tour sur le site et... C'est quoi un massage "humide" :affraid:



Un massage mouillé quoi ! :rateau:


Tu fais tout le trajet en caisse huex ?


----------



## huexley (1 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais tout le trajet en caisse huex ?



Tu as les oreilles qui te tombent sur les yeux ?

*Au départ d'Evian (et environs s'il faut) : 
 - Huexley (4 places de libres) 

*Faut bien que je fasse un peu rouler ma première voiture :love: (oui j ai ma premiere voiture a 28 ans et alors  )


----------



## dool (1 Février 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Tu as les oreilles qui te tombent sur les yeux ?
> 
> *Au départ d'Evian (et environs s'il faut) :
> - Huexley (4 places de libres)
> ...



Eh oh tu te calmes ! C'était pour vérifier si tu délirais pas encore une fois, si t'avais bien pris tes cachets quand tu avais écris ça ! Si ça se trouve t'aurais pu faire que la moitié du trajet et finir à pieds ! Qu'est-ce-que j'en sais moi ?!   
Tu me mets un coup de tronche si je te demande si "4 places" ça veux dire que tu y vas seul ?! :rose:  :rateau: 

Bon moi je demande ça, mais je serai sûrement a Crassier ce week-end...mais j'm'informe !


----------



## huexley (2 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh tu te calmes ! C'était pour vérifier si tu délirais pas encore une fois, si t'avais bien pris tes cachets quand tu avais écris ça ! Si ça se trouve t'aurais pu faire que la moitié du trajet et finir à pieds ! Qu'est-ce-que j'en sais moi ?!
> Tu me mets un coup de tronche si je te demande si "4 places" ça veux dire que tu y vas seul ?! :rose:  :rateau:
> 
> Bon moi je demande ça, mais je serai sûrement a Crassier ce week-end...mais j'm'informe !



Exactement j'y vais seul, donc je propose un peu de place 


Pinaise, Crassier ! Pas de bol


----------



## nektarfl (3 Février 2006)

_*




*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
__
17







- maiwen
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- *nektarfl* (3 places dispos au départ de la porte de la vilette)

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ d'*Evian* (et environs s'il faut) :_ 
 - *Huexley* (4 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Clermont-Ferrand* et environs :_
 - *pim* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 





_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte


_​


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2006)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)



C'est mignon... :love:  Les noces seront célébrées en-haut des pistes. 

Bon, et les autres, vous viendez?...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars** 
11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
__
17







- maiwen
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- Ange_63







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


____________
*Co-voiturage*

_Au départ de *Paris* :_
- *nektarfl* (3 places dispos au départ de la porte de la vilette)

_Au départ de *Grenoble* :_ 
- *Taho!* (1 à 4 places en fonction de la voiture) : 

_Au départ de *Lausanne* :_ 
- *J_K* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Genève* :_
- *Mitch* (3 places de libres) : 

_Au départ d'*Evian* (et environs s'il faut) :_ 
 - *Huexley* (4 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *Clermont-Ferrand* et environs :_
 - *pim* (3 places de libres) :

_Au départ de *xxxx* :_
- 

____________
*J'arrive en train* _(où et quand)_
- 





_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte


_​


----------



## Dory (4 Février 2006)

Peut être.... 
Une idée pour l'hébergement?
Qui s'en occupe?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Peut être....
> Une idée pour l'hébergement?
> Qui s'en occupe?


 
Sylko.


----------



## Mitch (7 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sylko.


On doit prévoir un matelas et un GROS sac de couchage ??? ou bien il fera un peu plus chaud que l'année dernière....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2006)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> On doit prévoir un matelas et un GROS sac de couchage ??? ou bien il fera un peu plus chaud que l'année dernière....



Comme dit plus haut, pas d'inquiétude là-dessus cette année.


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2006)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> WebOliver a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y a des gens comme ça qui se trainent une réputation 

Cela dit c'est pour des raisons indépendantes de la SAES de l'année dernière que je ne viendrai quasi certainement pas cette année. 

_Poussez Taho! dans la neige de ma part  _
_De la neige bien dure qu'il se fasse bien mal    :love: _


----------



## J_K (7 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Poussez Taho! dans la neige de ma part  _
> _De la neige bien dure qu'il se fasse bien mal    :love: _



Je n'y manquerai pas, de ta part, promis, iMax m'aidera sur ce coup-ci!   
  :love:


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2006)

Je défendrais Taho! 

Naméo


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y manquerai pas, de ta part, promis, iMax m'aidera sur ce coup-ci!
> :love:



Oui. Faut bien que je me venge d'une certaine petite trempette improvisée, l'été dernier dans le léman. 

Il va morfler.


----------



## valoriel (7 Février 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien que je me venge d'une certaine petite trempette improvisée, l'été dernier dans le léman.


selon certaines sources, elle était méritée


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> selon certaines sources, elle était méritée



:mouais: 

Non, même pas.


----------



## J_K (8 Février 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Faut bien que je me venge d'une certaine petite trempette improvisée, l'été dernier dans le léman.
> 
> Il va morfler.



Certes...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Faut pas oublier qu'il y a _aussi_ un lac à Villars


----------



## J_K (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas oublier qu'il y a _aussi_ un lac à Villars



SM, il est gelé, et je ne me trimbale pas une scie!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Ben tu le perces avec un iMax gelé.


----------



## J_K (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu le perces avec un iMax gelé.



C'est un point intéressant, je vais y penser...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2006)

_*




*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
__
18







- maiwen
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- El_ChiCo
- Stargazer (évidemment que je me mets dans les peut-être ... )
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- Ange_63







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## Stargazer (9 Février 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
__
19







- maiwen
- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- El_ChiCo
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- Ange_63







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## House M.D. (12 Février 2006)

Je viens confirmer l'inscription que webo a fait pour moi... je ne vais pas manquer l'occasion de vous voir ou de vous revoir pour certains... :love: :love: :love: 

Surtout qu'en plus pour les fans de bagnoles y'a le salon de Genève qui se finit le 12, donc je vais y passer un coup le dimanche...     

Et justement une question : pour le couchage, ça se passe comment? Que je prévois le cash s'il en faut, ou le reste s'il faut autre chose   

Et un P.S. pour ceux qui m'ont souhaité un bon anniversaire, je ne vous oublie pas, et ça m'a beaucoup touché 

Le seul problème actuel est que je suis loin de toute connexion fixe, à part l'ordinateur du boulot... qui rame à mort   Donc désolé si je mets du temps à répondre


----------



## pim (12 Février 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'en plus pour les fans de bagnoles y'a le salon de Genève qui se finit le 12, donc je vais y passer un coup le dimanche...



Génial ça le salon de l'auto de Genève ! Y'a des volontaires pour faire une before spécial Auto à Genève le vendredi ?


----------



## ange_63 (12 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Génial ça le salon de l'auto de Genève ! Y'a des volontaires pour faire une before spécial Auto à Genève le vendredi ?



C'est cool ça!!! 
Mais je ne sais pas encore si je viens.
Pas encore décidée...


----------



## maiwen (13 Février 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
__
19







- Macounette & Denis (à voir avec les dates, côté boulot, etc...)
- El_ChiCo
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- Ange_63







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco


_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2006)

Bon, faisons un petit récap'.  Nous sommes déjà 20 (!).  

Comme cela avait été précisé, il est préférable que les Parisiens arrivent le vendredi soir avec le TGV des neiges. Départ gare de Lyon à 16h44 et arrivée à Aigle à 21h25. On s'occupera de vous récupérer. Les autres qui veulent aussi se pointer dès le vendredi, viendez. :love:

On réglera les derniers détails plus tard (rendez-vous, heure, lieu, etc.). Concernant le logement, Sylko possède les toutes les infos. Nous logerons en principe au centre sportif de Villars. Une petite contribution sera demandée, mais je n'en connais pas le montant. Cela sera raisonnable pour ceux qui sont un peu à court.  Et on peut toujours s'arranger au cas où.

Ta proposition tiens toujours La mouette?  



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui hésitent à venir, j'ai un chalet à Villars avec quelques lits à disposition ( 6 places = 2 lits doubles et 2 individuels...)


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faisons un petit récap'.  Nous sommes déjà 20 (!).
> 
> Comme cela avait été précisé, il est préférable que les Parisiens arrivent le vendredi soir avec le TGV des neiges. Départ gare de Lyon à 16h44 et arrivée à Aigle à 21h25. On s'occupera de vous récupérer. Les autres qui veulent aussi se pointer dès le vendredi, viendez. :love:
> 
> ...




Hello oui ça tient toujours...


----------



## pim (14 Février 2006)

Bravo pour cette organisation hors-pair ! 

Ce sera bientôt là, chouette !


----------



## J_K (14 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Hello oui ça tient toujours...


 
Moi je veux bien...  La Grande Salle me tente pas trop! 

Tu m'accepte? :love:


----------



## House M.D. (16 Février 2006)

Raaaah, vivement la date... j'en trépigne d'impatience :love: :love:


----------



## ange_63 (16 Février 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah, vivement la date... j'en trépigne d'impatience :love: :love:



J'aurais bien aimée aussi! :love:


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2006)

amusez-vous bien 

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
__
19








- El_ChiCo
- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- Ange_63







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis

_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Février 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- J_K
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
__
19








- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- Ange_63







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo

_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_[/QUOTE]


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
__
18








- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- Ange_63
- J_K







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo

_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
__
18








- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- J_K







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- Ange_63 (Snif, snif...  )


_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## pim (21 Février 2006)

Ange, tu t'es trompée de catégorie, c'est dans la liste des "Ouais je viens" qu'il faut te mettre ! 

Sinon mouche-toi, c'est pas bien de faire snif snif tout le temps


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ange, tu t'es trompée de catégorie, c'est dans la liste des "Ouais je viens" qu'il faut te mettre !
> 
> Sinon mouche-toi, c'est pas bien de faire snif snif tout le temps



Oui ok, maintennt je pourrais changer pour cette catégorie, mais je dois régler certain truc avant...co-voiturage...paiement de la nuit au chalet...:hein:


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

_*




*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Ange_63 (merci La mouette, et pim   )
__
20








- Hegemonikon
- ThiGre (ça reste encore flou pour moi la mi-mars)
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- J_K







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo


_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## pim (21 Février 2006)

Merci à La Mouette et à Ange_63 :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2006)

Donc pour l'instant on est 20... pas 19...


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour l'instant on est 20... pas 19...



HA oui désolée j'avais pas fait attention qu'il y avait 2 noms sur une même ligne...:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HA oui désolée j'avais pas fait attention qu'il y avait 2 noms sur une même ligne...:rose:


 
C'est pas toi, ange, la ***** traîne depuis plusieurs posts.   Merci pour la rectif.


----------



## Stargazer (21 Février 2006)

Oui en fait c'était la faute à maiwen !


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui en fait c'était la faute à maiwen !



RhoooOooo la pauvre à chaque fois tu lui rejette la faute sur le dos! :rateau:


----------



## pim (21 Février 2006)

C'est une manière de cacher sa gentilesse et sa joie de vivre derrière son gros manteau en laine de mouton et ses lunettes fumées


----------



## nektarfl (22 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> RhoooOooo la pauvre à chaque fois tu lui rejette la faute sur le dos! :rateau:


tout ça parce qu'elle a le dos large! et qu'elle ne vient pas souvent flooder ici!!
stargazer, on caftera!!!


----------



## Stargazer (22 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> RhoooOooo la pauvre à chaque fois tu lui rejette la faute sur le dos! :rateau:




Ouais sur le dos c'est bien aussi ... :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (22 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais sur le dos c'est bien aussi ... :rateau:



Toi fait gaffe tu vas être privé de verveine!! (pour la prochaine cuvée)


----------



## Stargazer (22 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Toi fait gaffe tu vas être privé de verveine!! (pour la prochaine cuvée)



C'est pas grave je me consolerai avec un plat de pâtes !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Y a ange qui passe ? on va confiner les poules alors


----------



## dool (22 Février 2006)

Tu vas lui faire raser la moquette ?? Ou vaux mieux un ange au 7ième ciel ??  :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a ange qui passe ? on va confiner les poules alors



J'ai pas la grippe aviaire MOI!!! lol  

 Même si j'ai des ailes Je ne suis pas un oiseau pour autant... non  mais!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Pas grave


----------



## La mouette (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave




C'est tout ce que tu as trouvé pour pas venir ?


----------



## playaman (23 Février 2006)

Pleins de trucs sympa ce week-end là (en plus du salon de l'auto a Geneve).

11 mars 06         Villars-sur-Ollon            ISBC ContestSlope Style

ici

Et une amie m'a fait part de ceci :

"...il y a une course, départ en haut du Grand Chamossaire, premier arrivé au Gringo! Par n'importe quel moyen de transport (non motorisé et non aérien)! Il y a une catégorie déguisée..."

...J'imagine que c'est le samedi...

Une team MacG pour le schuss chinois


----------



## valoriel (26 Février 2006)

coucou tout le monde

si ya des habitués, vous connaîtriez pas un endroit ou loger pour pas trop cher et qui soit pas complet?
en fait, j'hésite encore à ramener mon snow et à essayer de rester une semaine! il y a encore de la neige à la mi-mars?

et les prix des forfaits, ya pas moyen de les avoir en euro?   

merci des précisions


----------



## House M.D. (26 Février 2006)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Une team MacG pour le schuss chinois


 
Nan, Japonaise la team s'il te plait


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et les prix des forfaits, ya pas moyen de les avoir en euro?


 
Oanda.com   Pour le reste tu as intérêt à emporter des francs suisses. Tu peux payer en euros dans les endroits touristiques... mais on te rendra des francs suisses, et à un taux pas forcément très favorable.

Sinon, oui il y a et il y aura encore de la neige dans deux semaines.


----------



## valoriel (27 Février 2006)

bravo pour vos médailles


----------



## mamyblue (27 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bravo pour vos médailles


 

Merci beaucoup c'est sympa et ça fait plaisir


----------



## ThiGre (27 Février 2006)

Comme je viens de le dire à WebO, je ne serais pas du voyage. Profitez-en bien !

_*




*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- pim
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Ange_63 (merci La mouette, et pim   )
__
20








- Hegemonikon
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- J_K







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- ThiGre



_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## Taho! (28 Février 2006)

J-10...


----------



## maiwen (28 Février 2006)

ça y'est il commence


----------



## Dory (28 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est il commence



Le décompte pour de belles rencontres....


----------



## Taho! (28 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est il commence


Tu dis ça parce que je t'ai manqué...

Non, je le ferais pas tous les jours...


----------



## pim (28 Février 2006)

Bon et bien com d'hab on m'a collé un impératif qui m'empêche de me joindre à vous   Marre d'être corvéable à merci, j'aurais pas le droit au petit WE sympa ! 

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Ange_63 (merci La mouette, et pim   )
__
19








- Hegemonikon
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- J_K







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- ThiGre
- pim


_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## ange_63 (1 Mars 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien com d'hab on m'a collé un impératif qui m'empêche de me joindre à vous   Marre d'être corvéable à merci, j'aurais pas le droit au petit WE sympa !



Donc ça veut dire que moi non plus! Vu que c'est toi qui devait m'emmener  :hein: 


_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual :love: 
- playaman 
- huexley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pitchoune
- DuDu :sick:
- Balooners + Baloonette ...
- nektarfl (qui a déjà dit oui à WebO depuis un certain temps et qui confirme ici!)
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
__
18








- Hegemonikon
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- J_K







- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- ThiGre
- pim
- Ange_63 (sauf si je trouve une autre solution  )

_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## Taho! (1 Mars 2006)

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- Lemmy
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual
- playaman 
- huexley 
- Pitchoune
- DuDu
- Balooners + Baloonette
- nektarfl
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Ange_63 (S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème ! )
__
19






- Hegemonikon
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- J_K






- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- ThiGre
- pim

_________________________________________​ Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_

Il reste encore quelques jours (non, maiwen, non !) pour décider un Lyonnais, un Parisien et un Suisse

Allez les filles ! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (1 Mars 2006)

Merci Taho! pour m'avoir remise dans la bonne section!
Et oui je viens  :love: 
Désolée pour ces changements: un coups non/un coup oui! :rose: 
Mais normalement cette fois c'est bon! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2006)

Petit pointage en passant. 

*Qui dort où pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche...*

*Chalet des Plaisirs de La mouette... (Place pour 10 personnes au grand max).*

- Taho!
- valoriel 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen 
- Ange_63 
----
6

*Auberge du Désir*

- _Inscrivez-vous en fonction des places restantes ici ou au chalet._


Et vous...



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> - Hegemonikon
> - Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
> - J_K



... faut vous décider.


----------



## Taho! (4 Mars 2006)

La mouette m'a dit, sans rire, que son chalet était plein...


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La mouette m'a dit, sans rire, que son chalet était plein...




Je dis sans rire que Taho! est plein  

Sérieusement il y a de la place pour un grand max de 10... donc avec les 6 déjà inscrit plus moi il reste 3 places ( prière de prévoir sac de couchages...ou beaucoup de bières   )


----------



## Taho! (4 Mars 2006)

C'est toi qui me l'a dit au téléphone l'autre jour  C'est toi qui devait être plein


----------



## ange_63 (4 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui me l'a dit au téléphone l'autre jour  C'est toi qui devait être plein



Moi c'est mon sac de voyage qui va être plein ...bouteilles de vin, pack de bière,... 
J'ai intéret à faire gaffe dans l'train...faudrait qu'il y est de la casse!!! :hein:


----------



## Taho! (4 Mars 2006)

bon, pourvu que Naru ne prenne pas trop de bagages non plus... je n'ai qu'une modeste Taho!Mobile...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bon, pourvu que Naru ne prenne pas trop de bagages non plus... je n'ai qu'une modeste Taho!Mobile...




J'vais faire en sorte de ne prendre que mon sac de randonnée.
Mon bagage sera un colis précieux...bien remplis


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Mars 2006)

LeSqual et moi, on dort où il y a de la place (même si je cours pas après les dortoirs ).


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui me l'a dit au téléphone l'autre jour  C'est toi qui devait être plein



j'ai dû mal m'exprimer :rateau: dsl Taho!


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je dis sans rire que Taho! est plein
> 
> Sérieusement il y a de la place pour un grand max de 10... donc avec les 6 déjà inscrit plus moi il reste 3 places ( prière de prévoir sac de couchages...ou beaucoup de bières   )




Ce sera donc beaucoup de bières pour moi !


----------



## maiwen (4 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'vais faire en sorte de ne prendre que mon sac de randonnée.
> Mon bagage sera un colis précieux...bien remplis


et je vais être dans la même chambre qu'elle ????    

c'est mal


----------



## ange_63 (4 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et je vais être dans la même chambre qu'elle ????
> 
> c'est mal



  :rose:  T'inquiète je mords pas


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  T'inquiète je mords pas




Sauf si on te le demande gentiment ...


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  T'inquiète je mords pas



vous parliez de quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et je vais être dans la même chambre qu'elle ????
> 
> c'est mal





			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  T'inquiète je mords pas



 pas de disputes  sinon sur le balcon


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> pas de disputes  sinon sur le balcon




Ah oui bonne idée ... Laissons-les se disputer sur le balcon ! 

En plus si il fait assez froid y a les té... qui poin... Enfin ils sont tout dur quoi ! :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Dory (4 Mars 2006)

Il va y avoir de la folie.....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2006)

Non pas plus que d'habitude ... tout ceci reste conventionnel.


----------



## ange_63 (4 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non pas plus que d'habitude ... tout ceci reste conventionnel.


toi tu vas avoir droit à un nouveau cornichon apéro....


----------



## Dory (4 Mars 2006)

Bon week end alors amusez vous


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> toi tu vas avoir droit à un nouveau cornichon apéro....



c'est une légende ça non :mouais: 
y'a pas de preuves


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> toi tu vas avoir droit à un nouveau cornichon apéro....



Ca ou des pâtes ....


----------



## maiwen (4 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas de preuves


y'a toujours des preuves


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2006)

Justement non ! On vient de te dire ... Faut suivre un peu !


----------



## ange_63 (4 Mars 2006)

sisi il y a des preuves!=> WebOlivier en a ....


----------



## maiwen (4 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> sisi il y a des preuves!=> WebOlivier en a ....


ah oui ?  il va se faire taper sur les doigts


----------



## ange_63 (4 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui ?  il va se faire taper sur les doigts



Non, il a interdiction formelle de la montrer à un plus large public que ceux présent à l'AES clermont! 
 il doit résister même sous la torture...


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2006)

je vais prendre ma panoplie de torture orientale...ça pourra toujours servir

:casse: je crains le pire


----------



## Taho! (4 Mars 2006)

De toute façon, tant qu'y'a des bières !

_*




*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual
- playaman 
- huexley 
- Pitchoune
- DuDu
- Balooners + Baloonette
- nektarfl
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Ange_63 (S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème ! )
__
18






- Hegemonikon
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)
- J_K






- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- ThiGre
- pim
- Lemmy

_________________________________________​ Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## LeSqual (5 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, tant qu'y'a des bières !



On parle de moi?!?  

En tant que bon Suisse qui aime l'organisation suisse à la suisse...  j'aimerais bien qqlq précisions quant à la "dodo" place...

Pitchoune et moi même avons les moyens de payer le "dortoir à 40.-" mais vu que tout le monde sait que on s'aime beaucoup... dans le chalet à 10 places on en prend que une pour les deux!!! :love:  :rose:

Si ya du monde au tour... je dois prendre un pyjama... mais si c'est un-team... je dors nu!   

Le "dortoir" est-il proche de ton chalet la mouette?

Peut-t-on laisser les voitures sur le parking à l'entrée de Villars la nuit du samedi au dimanche avec ou sans autorisation (Silko?)  

Peut-on amener les affaires sur la "dodo place" le soir après la journée de Board?

D'avance merci pour les précisions et surtout santé!!!! :love:


----------



## Mitch (5 Mars 2006)

Pour moi qui ai réussi l'année dernière a dormir dans un chalet bien chauffer tout me va.... même un dortoir....

Que doit on amener .... pour ne pas devoir acheter une couverture au dernier moment.....

Sylko..... WebO je suis en attente de vos réponses....

De tout façon je serais la ....


----------



## J_K (5 Mars 2006)

Vendu, j'achète une place dans le chalet des plaisirs! 

Mais je dois être à Montreux le dimanche à 8h tappantes! Je dois compter les bulletins de vote! :love:

Donc pour les plus courageux, ils peuvent compter sur le fait que je libère ma place à 7h du mat'! 

Voilà, merci encore pour l'organisation et l'hébergement!

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual
- playaman 
- huexley 
- Pitchoune
- DuDu
- Balooners + Baloonette
- nektarfl
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Ange_63 (S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème ! )
- J_K
__
19






- Hegemonikon
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)






- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- ThiGre
- pim
- Lemmy

_________________________________________​ Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

dommage que j'aime pas les sport de neige, y a une belle équipe là !


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Mars 2006)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> dans le chalet à 10 places on en prend que une pour les deux!!! :love:  :rose:



Ça veut dire qu'on peut dormir les 2 dans un lit 90 cm  On a déjà eu fait ça, quand on était jeune


----------



## Taho! (5 Mars 2006)

Des nouvelles de Sylko ? il n'est même pas sur la liste !!


----------



## valoriel (5 Mars 2006)

c'est vrai ça?  

je lui ai envoyé un MP il y a maintenant une semaine et pas de réponse...
Olivier, des nouvelles?

et c'est moi ou lemmy a disparu de la liste?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> 90 cm


 Sacré pascal 



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça?
> 
> je lui ai envoyé un MP il y a maintenant une semaine et pas de réponse...
> Olivier, des nouvelles?


 Sylko est un dieu de l'organisation (****** des cornichons à l'apéro, c'est l'maître ) et il n'a probablement pas que ça à faire ! pas de stress !


----------



## valoriel (5 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sylko est un dieu de l'organisation...


justement, j'avais besoin de conseils


----------



## Taho! (5 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça?
> 
> je lui ai envoyé un MP il y a maintenant une semaine et pas de réponse...
> Olivier, des nouvelles?
> ...


Je devais le déplacer, j'ai oublié de le replacer dans les venant pas... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> sisi il y a des preuves!=> WebOlivier en a ....




Oui mais bon j'ai des contre-preuves ... C'est comme la dissuasion atomique !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je devais le déplacer, j'ai oublié de le replacer dans les venant pas... :rose:


 
Je me disais aussi: où est-ce qu'il lemmy?  

Dommage: ça aurait été je crois une première dans le cadre d'une AES: un banni présent dans l'exercice de ses fonctions.  _On me dit à l'oreillette que le banni en question a eu un empêchement imprévu et que le ban n'est pas le fait de son absence. _

Pour Sylko, pas d'inquiétude comme l'a répété SM. 

ange_63, je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non, il a interdiction formelle de la montrer à un plus large public que ceux présent à l'AES clermont!
> il doit résister même sous la torture...




Mon petit doigt siffle: ) m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas respecté strictement la règle ...  

Donc pour lui va y avoir punition sévère quand je vais le voir ... L'entrée sera gratuite !


----------



## ange_63 (5 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit doigt siffle: ) m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas respecté strictement la règle ...
> 
> Donc pour lui va y avoir punition sévère quand je vais le voir ... L'entrée sera gratuite !



ha bon!!! :afraid: Heuuu pas bien!!! 
J'peux assister à la punition que tu vas lui donner


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2006)

Je n'imaginais pas ça autrement bien sûr !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

ouais ouais ouais j'ai un cousin dans les douanes alors gaffes


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'peux assister à la punition que tu vas lui donner


 



Dis, Stargazer, je peux choisir qui me donnera la punition?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Stargazer, je peux choisir qui me donnera la punition?


Hééé c'est pas du jeu!!! ça ne sera plus une punition ho!  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2006)

Bon, vivement dimanche soir...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vivement dimanche soir...



Que je repartes chez moi!?  

ha bin merci... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2006)

Je le punirai doublement pour ça ange t'inquiète ... Et tu seras aux premières loges !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2006)

Cela s'annonce ma foi fort bien...  

Sinon, ma liste vous l'aimez pas? 


*Qui dort où pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche...*

*Chalet des Plaisirs de La mouette... (Place pour 10 personnes au grand max).*

- Taho!
- valoriel 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen 
- Ange_63 
----
6

*Auberge du Désir*

- _Inscrivez-vous en fonction des places restantes ici ou au chalet._


----------



## ange_63 (5 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je le punirai doublement pour ça ange t'inquiète ... Et tu seras aux premières loges !



Ouai!!!! Youpiii merci Stargazer :love:  

 

ça va donner...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

tu vas voir...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2006)

Je ramasse les copies dimanche soir...


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ramasse les copies dimanche soir...



Je me permets juste une 'tite intrusion... Ca ne sert à rien de retenir tous les cantons suisses... 
Allez directement à l'essentiel, au plus beau, au top du top... 

_Je sors je sors... Pas de soucis... Je connais... c'est par là...  _


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> _Je sors je sors... Pas de soucis... Je connais... c'est par là...  _


 
ça vaut mieux. Oui.  

Au revoir. 

Edit: ah, ça parle du Caprices Festival.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Stargazer, je peux choisir qui me donnera la punition?



Y'aura des photos


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Edit: ah, ça parle du Caprices Festival.



Voui.... On aime la culture 

 

_Bon c'te fois je sors autrement on va encore me dire que je floode...  _


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

luciano dandy jack et villalobos ??? 

'tention je pince les fesses à cette soirée


----------



## nektarfl (6 Mars 2006)

J'aimerais avoir des précisions quant-au confort que l'on va trouver, effectivement, à partir de vendredi matin à l'aube, je ne pourrais plus lire les interventions. Donc s'il faut ammener : matelas pneu, duvets, couettes, etc, merci de prévenir suffisament tôt que je prévois ça correctement. Je ne vais pas faire plus de 1000km pendant mon w.e. pour revenir malade!!

nektarfl qui n'était pas là l'année dernière et qui du coup se méfie de "l'organisation Sylko" telle qu'elle lui a été racontée ensuite!


----------



## playaman (6 Mars 2006)

Petit pointage en passant. 

*Qui dort où pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche...*

*Chalet des Plaisirs de La mouette... (Place pour 10 personnes au grand max).*

- Taho!
- valoriel 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen 
- Ange_63 
- Playa 

----
7

*Auberge du Désir*

- _Inscrivez-vous en fonction des places restantes ici ou au chalet._


Et vous...



... faut vous décider.


----------



## J_K (6 Mars 2006)

Petit pointage en passant. 

*Qui dort où pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche...*

*Chalet des Plaisirs de La mouette... (Place pour 10 personnes au grand max).*

- Taho!
- valoriel 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen 
- Ange_63 
- Playa 
- J_K

----
8

*Auberge du Désir*

- _Inscrivez-vous en fonction des places restantes ici ou au chalet._


Et vous...



... faut vous décider.


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Mars 2006)

Petit pointage en passant. 

*Qui dort où pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche...*

*Chalet des Plaisirs de La mouette... (Place pour 10 personnes au grand max).*

- Taho!
- valoriel 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen 
- Ange_63 
- Playa 
- J_K
- Pitchoune + LeSqual (2 pour le prix d'un)

----
9

*Auberge du Désir*

- _Inscrivez-vous en fonction des places restantes ici ou au chalet._


Et vous...



... faut vous décider.


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

Ok ça roule ... 9 c'est bien... la dernière ultime place pour celui qui sera perdu dans une tempête de neige à 3h du mat...  

*Qui dort où pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche...*

*Chalet des Plaisirs de La mouette... (Place pour 10 personnes au grand max).*

- Taho!
- valoriel 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen 
- Ange_63 
- Playa 
- J_K
- Pitchoune + LeSqual (2 pour le prix d'un)

----
9 -> complet ...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Ça va être méga sexuel tout ça


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça va être méga sexuel tout ça



Pourquoi tu viens ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Je passe si tu persuades ma soeur de pas déménager samedi


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je passe si tu persuades ma soeur de pas déménager samedi



 comme je regrette de ne pas avoir le verbe aussi facile que Sonnyboy


----------



## maiwen (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je passe si tu persuades ma soeur de pas déménager samedi


allez  je suis sure que ta soeur a pas véritablement vraiment pour de vrai trop besoin de toi


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2006)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais avoir des précisions quant-au confort que l'on va trouver, effectivement, à partir de vendredi matin à l'aube, je ne pourrais plus lire les interventions. Donc s'il faut ammener : matelas pneu, duvets, couettes, etc, merci de prévenir suffisament tôt que je prévois ça correctement. Je ne vais pas faire plus de 1000km pendant mon w.e. pour revenir malade!!
> 
> nektarfl qui n'était pas là l'année dernière et qui du coup se méfie de "l'organisation Sylko" telle qu'elle lui a été racontée ensuite!



Ces informations, seul Sylko peut vous les communiquer. Je passe le voir tout à l'heure en principe. Mais comme je l'ai dit, vous dormirez tous au chaud cette année.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> allez  je suis sure que ta soeur a pas véritablement vraiment pour de vrai trop besoin de toi


Bah dix ans d'une famille de 5 à bouger, c'est rude, et comme je me suis dis hier, endolori (vu qu'on a fait la moitié ce samedi) : un mois de célibat c'est pas assez pour mes muscles du bras. Crois bien que je viendrais t'faire les tortures que j't'ai promis


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2006)

Soit 9 personnes chez La mouette. Le reste (10), à l'Auberge du Désir. 

_*




*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- La mouette
- iMax 
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual
- playaman 
- huexley 
- Pitchoune
- DuDu
- Balooners + Baloonette
- nektarfl
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Ange_63 (S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème ! )
- J_K
__
19






- Hegemonikon
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)






- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- ThiGre
- pim
- Lemmy

_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## iMax (6 Mars 2006)

Soit 9 personnes chez La mouette. Le reste (10), à l'Auberge du Désir. 

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- La mouette
- iMax (samedi uniquement)
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual
- playaman 
- huexley 
- Pitchoune
- DuDu
- Balooners + Baloonette
- nektarfl
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Ange_63 (S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème ! )
- J_K
__
19






- Hegemonikon
- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)






- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- ThiGre
- pim
- Lemmy

_________________________________________​Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## Taho! (6 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> comme je regrette de ne pas avoir le verbe aussi facile que Sonnyboy


 Tu as bien dis "verbe", me voilà rassuré ! :love:



			
				nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais avoir des précisions quant-au confort que l'on va trouver, effectivement, à partir de vendredi matin à l'aube, je ne pourrais plus lire les interventions. Donc s'il faut ammener : matelas pneu, duvets, couettes, etc, merci de prévenir suffisament tôt que je prévois ça correctement. Je ne vais pas faire plus de 1000km pendant mon w.e. pour revenir malade!!
> 
> nektarfl qui n'était pas là l'année dernière et qui du coup se méfie de "l'organisation Sylko" telle qu'elle lui a été racontée ensuite!


 L'organisation made in Sylko a été royale l'an dernier ! Rien à redire, c'est juste pour le chalet que ça a merdé de fait du manque de chauffage !... 

Je viens en totale confiance !


----------



## iMax (6 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> L'organisation made in Sylko a été royale l'an dernier ! Rien à redire, c'est juste pour le chalet que ça a merdé de fait du manque de chauffage !...
> 
> Je viens en totale confiance !


Sylvain nous a fait tout ça aux petits oignons !

Il fallait être équipé, c'est tout... Moi-même, comme beaucoup d'autres, je n'avais rien... 

Mon sac de couchage est resté chez moi, alors j'ai fait avec les moyens du bord: une vieille couverture militaire pleine de cambouis qui trainait à l'arrière de ma Clio.... Forcément, par -3 avec les habits mouillés, c'est dur 

Maintenant, c'est une expérience que je ne regrette vraiment pas, c'était épique !  Et puis, j'ai fait du scoutisme et j'ai dormi dans de pires conditions 

Fallait y être ! 

Petit clin d'oeil à JK qui avait dormi dans un pneu si mes souvenirs sont bons


----------



## J_K (6 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Petit clin d'oeil à JK qui avait dormi dans un pneu si mes souvenirs sont bons



Rectification, sur un banc de 30cm de large, emmitouflé dans une doudoune!


----------



## House M.D. (7 Mars 2006)

En tout cas vivement ce week-end ! :love: :lovearce que là le stage... ça saoule :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2006)

Pour ceux qui arrivent en voiture... et qui ne sont pas du coin: sortie autoroute à Aigle, ensuite c'est indiqué Villars (déjà sur l'autoroute je crois).

Aigle est à environ 1 heure de Genève environ. Ensuite depuis Aigle il faut 20-30 minutes pour arriver à la station.


----------



## Taho! (7 Mars 2006)

On se gare sur la parking comme l'an dernier avant de prendre le train, ça n'a pas changé ?


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Mars 2006)

Soit 9 personnes chez La mouette. Le reste (10), à l'Auberge du Désir. 

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- La mouette
- iMax (samedi uniquement)
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual
- playaman 
- huexley 
- Pitchoune
- DuDu
- Balooners + Baloonette
- nektarfl
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Ange_63 (S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème ! )
- J_K
__
19






- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)






- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- ThiGre
- pim
- Lemmy 
- Hegemonikon 

_________________________________________​ Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On se gare sur la parking comme l'an dernier avant de prendre le train, ça n'a pas changé ?



Tu squattes pas chez La mouette avec la japonaise toi?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2006)

Le parking c'est plus romantique ...


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le parking c'est plus romantique ...




Toute ma jeunesse   :love:


----------



## Taho! (8 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le parking c'est plus romantique ...


Pars pas trop loin, j'avais prévu un bon moment avec toi ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2006)

Le budget bière est pas illimité !!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

A ce propos y a des cannettes 5dl à -.60 chez denner (soit <10 euros la palette de 24), histoire de lier budget et quantités historiques


----------



## iMax (8 Mars 2006)

whaaaa encore moins cher que les Helvetia à -.75 de chez Coop


----------



## Taho! (8 Mars 2006)

J'en ramène 3L 

Edith me souffle aussi qu'il devrait faire beau, mais c'est Dashboard qui lui dit, donc bon... Parce que Yahoo Widget Engine m'annonce de la neige, ce que confirmerait Météo Suisse... Tout va bien quoi !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2006)

Ouais, ça ne sera pas en tout cas le grand beau et les grandes chaleurs de l'AES Suisse 2005... 

_Jeudi, accalmie vers la mi-journée avec des éclaircies sinon très nuageux et quelques averses. Neige entre 1200 et 1500m. Vendredi et samedi, temps changeant avec des averses et de la neige s'abaissant à basse altitude. Dimanche, averses moins nombreuses et davantage d'éclaircies. Amélioration et plus doux lundi._

Pour ceux qui arrivent samedi, rendez-vous donc dans la matinée de samedi à Villars... pas encore d'heure ni de lieu, mais on se trouvera bien.


----------



## ange_63 (8 Mars 2006)

J'apporte 2 bouteilles de Bordeaux et un côte d'Auvergne (j'ai essayé de prendre le meilleur cépage, car en général, le vin de chez moi est :afraid: :sick: ) ça vous va ?
Encore autre chose?


----------



## Mitch (8 Mars 2006)

Faite quand même attention a la douane pour les bières et les bouteilles de vins.... il y a des quantités limités par personnes....

ne vous mettez pas dans de mauvaises situations....


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'apporte 2 bouteilles de Bordeaux et un côte d'Auvergne (j'ai essayé de prendre le meilleur cépage, car en général, le vin de chez moi est :afraid: :sick: ) ça vous va ?
> Encore autre chose?



 
mais c'est quoi cette ambassadrice  
Le cote d'Auvergne : sa robe, sa cuisse..... du terroir à l'état brut.
Ange essaye de vendre un peu mieux la région !!! 
  

*BON WEEK-END A VOUS TOUS​*


----------



## ange_63 (8 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est quoi cette ambassadrice
> Le cote d'Auvergne : sa robe, sa cuisse..... du terroir à l'état brut.
> Ange essaye de vendre un peu mieux la région !!!
> 
> ...



  Désolée mais je suis réaliste...j'vais pas essayer de les empoisonner!!!   
Il est souvent trop acide... :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (8 Mars 2006)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> Faite quand même attention a la douane pour les bières et les bouteilles de vins.... il y a des quantités limités par personnes....
> 
> ne vous mettez pas dans de mauvaises situations....


c'est quoi déjà les limites ? 

Taho! qu'à la flemme de chercher...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi déjà les limites ?
> 
> Taho! qu'à la flemme de chercher...



No limits. Tu présentes ta carte MacG à la douane, ça passe. :casse:

_*



*_

*AES Suisse 2006 à Villars*
*11-12 mars 2006*​ 





- WebO
- La mouette
- iMax (samedi uniquement)
- Taho! 
- valoriel 
- Mitch 
- LeSqual
- playaman 
- huexley 
- Pitchoune
- Balooners + Baloonette
- nektarfl
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Ange_63 (S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème ! )
- J_K
__
18






- Fab'Fab (je vais essayer de faire le max pour venir)






- malow
- Cillian
- Kisco
- Macounette & Denis
- El_ChiCo
- ThiGre
- pim
- Lemmy 
- Hegemonikon 
- Dudu...

_________________________________________​ Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## Taho! (8 Mars 2006)

finalement, j'ai fait un tour sur les sites de douanes, on a le droit à 2 litres d'alcool à moins de 15° et à 1 litre de plus de 15° par personne de plus de 17 ans et par jour quand on va de la France à la Suisse : http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_privat/essen_trinken/00357/index.html?lang=fr

Et merde ! D'un autre côté, en 10 passages de frontière en 2005, ils ne se sont contentés que de vérifier si j'avais bien la vignette 05 au pare-brise...


----------



## ange_63 (8 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> finalement, j'ai fait un tour sur les sites de douanes, on a le droit à 2 litres d'alcool à moins de 15° et à 1 litre de plus de 15° par personne de plus de 17 ans et par jour quand on va de la France à la Suisse : http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_privat/essen_trinken/00357/index.html?lang=fr
> 
> Et merde ! D'un autre côté, en 10 passages de frontière en 2005, ils ne se sont contentés que de vérifier si j'avais bien la vignette 05 au pare-brise...



Ho zut je vais en transporter 2,25L!!! tu crois qu'il faut que je boive les 25cl en trop lors du trajet, avant de passer la frontière  :rateau: 

:love:


----------



## Taho! (8 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> No limits. Tu présentes ta carte MacG à la douane, ça passe. :casse:






 

on est trois et j'aurais trois litres de bière, (voire plus...) aussi... Et je crois me souvenir que la petite Naru a plus de 17 ans :rateau:


----------



## J_K (8 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

>



Je vois que tes références sont, heuh, élevées! Le Matin, le dimanche c'est encore plus cool, ca fait du PQ pour trois jours de plus!


----------



## Taho! (8 Mars 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tes références sont, heuh, élevées! Le Matin, le dimanche c'est encore plus cool, ca fait du PQ pour trois jours de plus!


Des restes de Vidy en Juin 2005


----------



## Craquounette (9 Mars 2006)

Je vous souhaite un *excellent week-end *malgré la météo...

Et pensez un peu à ceux (celle plutôt) qui bossent le week-end


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2006)

Bosser ... Quel est ce mot exotique et mystérieux ..? :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (9 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bosser ... Quel est ce mot exotique et mystérieux ..? :rateau:


Un jour, tu sauras, un jour tu comprendras !  :love:


----------



## dool (9 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bosser ... Quel est ce mot exotique et mystérieux ..? :rateau:



Viens a Crassier tout ce week-end...je te montre !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Viens a Crassier tout ce week-end...je te montre !




J'peux pas j'ai piscine en Suisse ...


----------



## ange_63 (9 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'peux pas j'ai piscine en Suisse ...



Piscine ha bon?? :afraid: 
J'croyais qu'il fallait prévoir la combi de ski plutot... remarque si tu veux faire du ski en maillot :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2006)

J'ai ouï-dire que le léopard était très à la mode cette saison !


----------



## mamyblue (10 Mars 2006)

​*C'est cool en grand!*​



​​*  Pourquoi ?*​​​​*Parce que c'est vendredi !*​​



​​*Ça se peut que votre week-end soit...*​​*amusant ou ennuyant...*​*joyeux ou triste...*​*ensoleillé ou pluvieux...*​​​​*mais une chose est certaine...*​



*moi, je souhaite*​*que vous passiez*​*une belle fin de semaine !*​ 
_*BON WEEK-END !*_
_*A Villars !*_
_*A tous et surtout... *_
_*Profiter bien de ce *_
_*beau coin... *_
_*et*_
_*amusez-vous bien !*_
_*Puis*_
_* revenez en pleine*_
_*forme pour lundi !*_​


----------



## House M.D. (10 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Piscine ha bon?? :afraid:
> J'croyais qu'il fallait prévoir la combi de ski plutot... remarque si tu veux faire du ski en maillot :rateau:


Fais gaffe, elle en serait capable la bergère... :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Mars 2006)

Salut,

LeSqual et moi dormirons ailleurs finalement. On libère donc un lit 


*Qui dort où pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche...*

*Chalet des Plaisirs de La mouette... (Place pour 10 personnes au grand max).*

- Taho!
- valoriel 
- Naru Narusegawa
- Stargazer
- maiwen 
- Ange_63 
- Playa 
- J_K

----
8 -> 1 place libre


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Pas besoin d'en donner la raison


----------



## playaman (10 Mars 2006)

Y'a pas de programme des festivité ?
...Etrange...
 

Y'a des gens qui arrive ce soir ?
Je monterais bien en fin de soirée.


----------



## ange_63 (10 Mars 2006)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de programme des festivité ?
> ...Etrange...
> 
> 
> ...



Si moi, Taho! et Naru Narusegawa  

 C'est Bientot!!!! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2006)

Y a moi aussi !


----------



## ange_63 (10 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a moi aussi !



Cooool! 
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Faudra vous serrer les uns les autres autour d'ange car on voit pas a 10 mètres tellement il neige


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2006)

C'est prévu c'est prévu !


----------



## ange_63 (10 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faudra vous serrez les uns les autres autour d'ange car on voit pas a 10 mèetres tellement il neige






			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est prévu c'est prévu !




:afraid: :afraid: Moi!!! Et pourquoi moiiii :rateau: 
:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Ben l'utile à l'agréable etc...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2006)

Et pas nécessairement dans cet ordre ...


----------



## ange_63 (10 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et pas nécessairement dans cet ordre ...



:mouais:  ça va donner ce WE....


----------



## playaman (10 Mars 2006)

Bon je vais fixer l'option chasse-neige sur la playa-mobile et je vous passe un fil vers disons...
Minuit


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  ça va donner ce WE....




On peut sûrement le dire ainsi ... 

Allez zou je suis plus là !


----------



## ange_63 (10 Mars 2006)

Bon à ce soir j'y vais j'ai mon train dans qq minutes...


----------



## Taho! (10 Mars 2006)

Naru est arrivée à Grenoble, sous la pluie, on décolle dans deux heures...


----------



## Jec (10 Mars 2006)

Villars c'est sur la montagne presque juste derrière celle que je vois depuis mon bureau ... c'est le grand nord !! Il neige à fond !! Z'allez passer un week-end au bar ... EL GRINGO !! 
Je vous aurais bien rejoins mais je croule. Déménagement, job, le m. 

Bon week-end !! 

Edit : Et à la radio ils viennent de balancer que c'est le m**dier sur les routes ... bonne chance ...


----------



## valoriel (10 Mars 2006)

désolé les gars, je ne pourrais pas venir en suisse ce week-end!! pour cause de rattrapage de TP obligatoire demain matin!  

la raison, rattrapé les cours qui ont sautés à cause des blocages contre le CPE! j'aurais vraiment voulu vous prévenir plus tôt mais impossible de trouver un ordi sur la fac (toute les bibliothèques sont fermés) et j'ai plus de portable.

bref je suis dégouté  
j'ai la haine contre ce p***** de gouvernement et bientôt contre la SNCF s'ils ne me remboursent pas les billets

:hein:


----------



## Craquounette (10 Mars 2006)

N'oubliez pas le mode d'emploi pour les chaînes


----------



## Taho! (10 Mars 2006)

- Chaines : OK
- Bières : OK
- Francs Suisses : à la frontières
- Vignette suisse : à la frontière
- Naru : Ok
- Ange63 : en cours

Go, go ! on s'en va !  :love:


----------



## huexley (10 Mars 2006)

PFFF le temps a viré à l'aigre et j ai pas de chaînes  ca fait que 1 mois que j ai ma caisse 


Bref j ai pas beaucoup de temps, c est possible de me faire un topo de ce qu'il faut ramener ?

bières ? apn ? Sac de couchage ? 


Merci pour le topo  (quelle flemme je fait)


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

webo ne vous a pas filé son phone ??


----------



## Craquounette (10 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Bref j ai pas beaucoup de temps, c est possible de me faire un topo de ce qu'il faut ramener ?
> 
> bières ? apn ? Sac de couchage ?



Je suis pas de la partie mais bon...

Des bières : c'est tjrs utile et je connais pas bcp de monde qui crache dedans...

Un APN : tu risques rien de le prendre....

Un sac de couchage : alors ça... A mon avis si tu veux pas avoir froid (et la chaleur humaine ça va un moment) c'est la base 

Peut-être que suis à côté de la plaque mais perso je prendrais les 3...


----------



## huexley (10 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> webo ne vous a pas filé son phone ??


:love: Si mais j'ai peur d'appeler et de me rendre compte que c'est un numéro surtaxé, avec son charme je m'attends à tout 




Merci craquounette pour le sum-up, donc si je résume, c est comme les Lans, on picole et on dors à l'endroit où l'on tiens plus debout

Bon arrivée sur zone vers 15h :love:


----------



## J_K (10 Mars 2006)

Bon alors, des nouvelles fraîches!

L'équipe qui est montée avec Taho! se s'est retrouvée coincée, abandonnée, à Aigle! 

Ayant organisé à l'arrache une nuit de camping dans le salon d'une amie d'iMax et moi-même, je cours de ce pas, les retrouver au château de Chillon, pour les mener à leurs canapés! :love:

Bref, cette édition de la S'ÆS s'annonce forte en émotions et en aventures! 

Voilà, je dois vraiment y aller, là, je vais être à la bourre, on postera tout à l'heure, via mon Tréo, avis aux "users de la nuit"!


----------



## sylko (11 Mars 2006)

Alors voici le jour J. Et me revoilà.  

Donc, 10 lits sont prévus pour vous à l'Hôtel garni Saint-Louis, dans une grande chambre style dortoir.  

Il se situe juste avant le grand pont qui sépare Chesières et Villars.

C'est très facile à trouver. Il y a un parking, 100 mètres plus haut, pour garer votre voiture, après avoir déposé vos bagages. C'est plus sage de la laisser à cet endroit pour le week-end. Il est encore tombé 30 cm la nuit dernière. Les conditions de ski sont top. Impossible d'avoir mieux.
Cette année, pas de soleil, mais une neige poudreuse de rêve.

Un bus navette circule dans la station et un arrêt se situe 50 mètres plus haut que l'hôtel, près du pont. Il vous aménera au centre de la station, où vous pourrez prendre les forfaits de ski à la gare. (voir plan)

Je ne pourrais malheureusement pas être présent pour vous accueillir avec les bouteilles et les saucissons, comme l'an dernier. Je monte dans quelques minutes au sommet des pistes pour aider un pote qui organise une compétition de ski. Je suis certain que Webo sera un guide parfait. Il peut m'appeler, j'ai enfin récupéré mon téléphone portable. 

Pour ce soir, la cuisine de l'hôtel est à notre disposition. Ca permettra de ne pas trop vider votre bourse. Fondue, pâtes ou autres mets à choix. Un supermarché (Coop) se trouve de l'autre côté du pont. Ensuite partie de bowling, billard, bar et disco ou autre. 

A toute à l'heure. N'oubliez pas vos chaînes. La montée sur Villars vous donnera des idées sur ce qui vous attend. Courage.


----------



## Malow (11 Mars 2006)

Bon week-end a tous !!!  

On aura une petite pensée pour vous du haut des pistes des Deux Alpes ! Dés demain !  

Eclatez vous et ramenez nous de bons souvenirs !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2006)

DES PHOTOS! DES PHOTOS!

Bisous à tout le monde


----------



## mamyblue (11 Mars 2006)

Ensuite la pluie refait son apparition et plus haut 
peut-être bien la neige comme à Villars par ex... 
Chui  mais moi j'avais commandé du soleil 
pour toute la journée. Chui aussi sûre que le 
soleil est dans votre coeur :love: et que malgré ce





vous,vous amusez bien et que vous passez des
bons moments. :love: En tous cas vous aurez bcp de 
choses à raconter sur votre aventure à Villars!  
Bonne fin de journée et bonnne soirée


----------



## J_K (11 Mars 2006)

Naha!

Ils sont partis au "El Gringo", et je poste au milieu de la nuit, je décolle pas de mon lit, JE NE PEUX PAS!  :love:

Bref, les récits détaillés, les phrases du jours, du WE, de la S'ÆS plus tard, mais bon ne vous inquiétez pas, vous aurez de la matière à digérer, du moins autant que ma fondue dans l'estomac! 

Bon, une bonne nuit à tous, je switch sur le bar, maintenant, il trop tard pour rester en terres de Taho! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Mars 2006)

Des photos ! Des photos ! Allez... S'il vous plaît... Poliment... :rose:   :love: 

On pense très très fort à vous depuis notre campagne... Bisous !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Des photos ! Des photos !








Ça doit être la fête, je ne vois plus le Lausanne-Moudon qui est à 12 mètres tellement il neige


----------



## Virpeen (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


Oui... Et une photo où on voit quelque chose, vous avez ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être la fête, je ne vois plus le Lausanne-Moudon qui est à 12 mètres tellement il neige



c'est marrant çA! ​Ici, il est tombé que trois petits flocons, là maintenant c'est grand soleil
 et il n'y a que 13km entre Morges et Lausanne,...


----------



## mamyblue (12 Mars 2006)

Et ben voilà le week-end est fini !
Et il faut rentrer maintenant, demain c'est lundi !
J'espère que vous avez eu beaucoup de plaisir dans
cette belle région de la Suisse  
Tiens j'ai réussi à prendre Ange sur des skis  






Bonne rentrée chez- vous et à + au forum MacG


----------



## Taho! (12 Mars 2006)

Rentré, crevé, dodo !
J'ai déposé Ange à la gare de La Part Dieu, elle arrive dans une heure à Clermont. Plus d'infos demain.


----------



## nektarfl (12 Mars 2006)

Je suis également rentré à bon port...
Les photos??? seulement pour les présents  


Du moins pour les miennes, peut-être alors que webO, ou un autre les mettra en ligne, mais, moi, je ne fais que du privé 

:love: notament la gif animée que je vais faire avec mes deux dernières photos de la soirée.


----------



## ange_63 (12 Mars 2006)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> :love: notament la gif animée que je vais faire avec mes deux dernières photos de la soirée.



Ho ouiii le gif.. le gif... le gif!!!  

Moi aussi je viens enfin de rentrer... 
Je vais me coucher là j'en peux plus! Bonne nuit à touuus!:love: 

ps: dans l'train, sur les 3h de voyage, un mec passait les 3/4 de son temps à démonter son Pc pour essayer de le faire marcher.. et le reste du temps il arrivait enfin à travailler un peu jusqu'à ce que ça replante 
J'avais envie de lui dire "achète un mac et tu verras la vie autrement!!  "


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

Et voilà rentré aussi ! 

Mais contrairement aux autres petites natures je ne vais pas me coucher de suite ...  
Quant au GIF animé va falloir montrer ça d'abord aux ayants-droit pour approbation finale ... Enfin je dis ça ... 

En tout cas bonne nuit à vous ! 


PS : Je sais pas pourquoi mais une certaine barre du "El Gringo" me manque déjà ...


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mars 2006)

Geekette va... :mouais:    

Bon, bien rentré aussi, avec un ptit passage par des jolies choses à quatres roues... miam 







     :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

Tu parles pas de moi là en disant geekette ? :mouais:   

Sinon j'ai 2-3 trucs à toi ...


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

y'en avait qu'une pour faire ça...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Si vous avez eu le temps de prendre des photos entre deux bières c'est qu'il y a eu un problème qql part


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez eu le temps de prendre des photos entre deux bières c'est qu'il y a eu un problème qql part




 Je pense que tu ne connais pas le sens du mot "sacrifice"


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2006)

Rentré aussi sain et sauf avec un accès Internet à la clé at home...  :love:

De vraies *conditions hivernales* pour cette AES Suisse édition 2006 qu'on peut aisément qualifier de réussite malgré les quelques imprévus de dernière minute (merci Aline...   ). _Ende gut alles gut_...  

Merci à tous d'être passés... et un grand merci à Sylko* pour l'organisation de derrière les fagots.  :love: 

Salut Amandine...  

_* qui a sans doute fait vendre un iPod Hi-Fi à Apple ce week-end...     _


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Ce matin au réveille, j'ai ouvert doucement les yeux avec des souvenirs pleins la tête... haaaaa la Suisse :love:
En effet une certaine barre du "el Grigo" me manque aussi ...  

:love: 

Bonne journée à tous... 


Ps: Olivier   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Sympa le bar


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le bar



Si Lagaff y vient, ceci explique peut-être cela    

Bon playa, elles arrivent ces photos ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2006)

Ouais hein... 

On reconnaît Stargazer et Playaman, derrière à gauche...


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais hein...
> 
> On reconnaît Stargazer et Playaman, derrière à gauche...



Ha oui oui en effet!!  

Bon aller qq souvenir de Suisse tout juste sorti du sac de voyage:






 :love:  

En attendant des photos du WE ...


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui oui en effet!!
> 
> Bon aller qq souvenir de Suisse tout juste sorti du sac de voyage:
> 
> ...



Et il est où le coucou ? Cette fausse touriste ^^


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

*UBS XDF-FRFRT-5899-5987-65239-XCV*


Ca c'est son numéro de coffre à l'UBS... elle trompe bien son monde avec son chocolat et sa venue à l'AES... hop, et une valise


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Ange tu a s même pas pris le Victorinox avec clé USB, bouhouhou !


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

Macgénération, la marque des Hommes, qui aiments les Hommes :







Maintenant vous comprenez mieux le 





			
				J_K a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont partis au "El Gringo", et je poste au milieu de la nuit, je décolle pas de mon lit, JE NE PEUX PAS!  :love:





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ange tu a s même pas pris le Victorinox avec clé USB, bouhouhou !


 `
un bleu en plus !!


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Macgénération, la marque des Hommes, qui aiments les Hommes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bah tu savais pas? entre eux, c'est une longue histoire d'amour...   



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui oui en effet!!
> 
> Bon aller qq souvenir de Suisse tout juste sorti du sac de voyage:
> 
> ...


 Ok à mon tour...   :






Bah quoi???   :love: :love:


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu savais pas? entre eux, c'est une longue histoire d'amour...



Ce que je constate c'est que y'en a un qui doit picoler pour arriver à quelque chose :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Indice : naru a plus que 14 ans


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Indice : naru a plus que 14 ans



Si tu avais pu voir ses petits yeux briller quand il a vu le modèle dans le magasin


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ange tu a s même pas pris le Victorinox avec clé USB, bouhouhou !


Bin nooooon y avait pas pour ce modèle là! 
 



			
				huexley a dit:
			
		

> `
> un bleu en plus !!


Et bin quoi moi je l'aime mon couteau au moins il est original   :love: 


Heuuu pour le compte en Suisse CHUUUUTTT enfin voyons...:mouais: 
 




			
				huexley a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais pu voir ses petits yeux briller quand il a vu le modèle dans le magasin


Ho que oui!!!  Noël avant l'heure....:rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Macgénération, la marque des Hommes, qui aiments les Hommes :




No comment...
Il vaut mieux pour moi que je dise rien... :rose: 

:love:


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> No comment...
> Il vaut mieux pour moi que je dise rien... :rose:
> 
> :love:



Oui surtout que c est toi en haut à droite de la photo qui regarde les rushs


----------



## J_K (13 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu savais pas? entre eux, c'est une longue histoire d'amour...


En effet, et ça dure, ça dure... :love: *Salut mon Taho!*  :love:




			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> No comment...
> Il vaut mieux pour moi que je dise rien... :rose:
> 
> :love:


Sage décision...


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Depuis ce matin j'ai cette chanson dans la tête... (Goldorak est mort)... merci Taho!... :mouais:
:love: 

:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

:love:

C'te orgie de trois jours, quel bonheur ! 

SM : On a pris des photos pendant qu'on buvait, voyons !

J'ai pas de photos à montrer, désolé. et en attendant un petit résumé des festivités, *un gros merci* à Aline qui nous a sauvé la vie (merci aussi J_K) vendredi soir ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2006)

Ça c'est balo: je viens de zieuter mon plan de travail de la semaine: congé lundi et mardi...  

On s'fait une after?


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

Y'en a qui travaillent dans la salle...


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mars 2006)

Travailler??? C'est quoi ça??? :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On s'fait une after?



:love:  


encore 11h de route aller retour....:rose: :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mars 2006)

Oh ****** Goldorak est mort... impossible de le r'démarrer... ohlala Goldorak est mort... C'est sûr mon père y'va m'tueeeeeeer...


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

« On a des trucs plus importants, allez c'est bon, passe-moi Maman ! » :love:


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est balo: je viens de zieuter mon plan de travail de la semaine: congé lundi et mardi...



Je recommence à bosser le... 28 mars...  

Bon alors... Ces photos... Ca vient :mouais:  Histoire de savoir ce qu'on a loupé...


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je recommence à bosser le... 28 mars...
> 
> Bon alors... Ces photos... Ca vient :mouais:  Histoire de savoir ce qu'on a loupé...




 j'ai pas ma SDcard avec moi 


 En même temps en clientèle c est moyen


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mars 2006)

Quoi? j'ai... jamais eu... d'maman? Mais tu m'l'avais pas dit avant...J'croyais qu'tu m'cachais ma mère, parce que c'était l'grand stratéguerre...


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas ma SDcard avec moi
> 
> 
> En même temps en clientèle c est moyen


Tu crois que c'est ça qui m'arrête moi ? :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que c'est ça qui m'arrête moi ? :love:




Mais est-ce qu'il y a vraiment un truc qui t'arrête toi?


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Coucou  
je viens de me lever  ... enfin pas vraiment mais le temps de lire vos trop de posts depuis hier ... 

on a quand même rater LA photo mythique sur le pont ... mais ça se vit ça  (surtout pour taho! qui était en dessous je dirai )


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

Son parrain... parfois 

Toi le filleul, je t'enferme au grenier et je jette la clé jusqu'au printemps  

Oh oui, enferme-moi :love: et c'est déjà le début du printemps, la montée de la sève, tout ça... 

et on ne discute pas  pitin d'éducation, ça c'est pas se tenir chez les invités.

En Suisse en plus   il va nous foutre une réputation, on va en avoir pour 4 AES à faire partir les tâches 



_(c'était un coup d'orgasmotron là ou c'est l'air vivifiant des Alpes suisses qui te dégagent les bronches  ?  )_


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> je viens de me lever  ... enfin pas vraiment mais le temps de lire vos trop de posts depuis hier ...
> 
> on a quand même rater LA photo mythique sur le pont ... mais ça se vit ça  (surtout pour taho! qui était en dessous je dirai )






Encore pire que ce que je pourrai jamais imaginer :afraid: 

Au grenier jusqu'à l'été... et à l'eau


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Encore pire que ce que je pourrai jamais imaginer :afraid:
> 
> Au grenier jusqu'à l'été... et à l'eau


je crois que tu n'imagines même pas la scène


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu n'imagines même pas la scène




Je pensait pas que l'on allait arriver à ces "extrémités" aussi vite


----------



## golf (13 Mars 2006)

Bon, c'est bien quelques moments d'une soirée mais tout le reste du week-end vous avez fait quoi 
Tricot ou ski :rateau:


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Je pensait pas que l'on allait arriver à ces "extrémités" aussi vite



Euh Ces ou ses ? 



c'est jusqu'à l'automne que je vais l'enfermer


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Euh Ces ou ses ?
> 
> 
> 
> c'est jusqu'à l'automne que je vais l'enfermer



"Ces" mais y'a effectivement de l'idée


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est bien quelques moments d'une soirée mais tout le reste du week-end vous avez fait quoi
> Tricot ou ski :rateau:



ski pour quelques uns...et bar, bar , bar pour la plupart 
Petite balade entre l'hotel et le bar... 
Achats de couteaux Suisse par plusieurs membres 
Des courses pour le soir
Et une super soirée samedi :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ski pour quelques uns...et bar, bar , bar pour la plus part
> Petite balade entre l'hotel et le bar...
> Des courses pour le soir
> Et une super soirée samedi :love:


t'as oublié "boite" :hein: :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Qui a vu les extrémités de maiwen ?????


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié "boite" :hein: :mouais:



Oui...El Gringo...:love: 

Les restos aussi... croûte de Fromage, tartiflette, roesti ... :love:

La fondue...hummmmmm :love:


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié "boite" :hein: :mouais:


tiens je te prête celui-là : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui...El Gringo...:love:
> 
> Les restos aussi... croûte de Fromage, tartiflette, roesti ... :love:


Si y'a la poste dans ton Massif je t'enverrais des Rosti par la poste


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui...El Gringo...:love:
> 
> Les restos aussi... croûte de Fromage, tartiflette, roesti ... :love:
> 
> La fondue...hummmmmm :love:


roestis ou röstis 

c'est vrai qu'on a mangé leger


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a la poste dans ton Massif je t'enverrais des Rosti par la poste



:afraid: 

:rose:


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> :rose:


"c'est drôle la poste ça s'appelle aussi La Poste ici"


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "c'est drôle la poste ça s'appelle aussi La Poste ici"




  
Heum heum....
:rose:


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> :rose:



Bien tassés dans une enveloppe ca passe :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Heum heum....
> :rose:


moi j'ai pas de palm pour noter (j'aurai bien du mal on l'aura remarqué ) ... mais je me souviens  

pour webo : éorte******* d2chirent sq éqéqn tes lunettes des qnn2es nonqnte    (qwertz powa)


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas de palm pour noter (j'aurai bien du mal on l'aura remarqué )



 fastoche avec les flêches !


----------



## iMax (13 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On s'fait une after?



Présent


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Présent


t'es sur ? tu viens porter les courses ?


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas de palm pour noter (j'aurai bien du mal on l'aura remarqué ) ... mais je me souviens
> 
> pour webo : éorte******* d2chirent sq éqéqn tes lunettes des qnn2es nonqnte    (qwertz powa)



Oups... 

Au fait NAru il va les poster où ces fameuses phrases de l'AES...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Présent



Viens.

- iMax. Avec les courses. 
-


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Viens. *(précisez si vous repartez avant ou après le dîner)*

- iMax. Avec les courses. 
-


----------



## lumai (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis ce matin j'ai cette chanson dans la tête... (Goldorak est mort)... merci Taho!... :mouais:
> :love:
> 
> :rateau:



Certains ont été contaminés par les Fatals Picards apparemment !   

Bon c'est pas tout mais elles sont où vos photos ? (Intéressante celle de WebO d'ailleurs  )


----------



## sylko (13 Mars 2006)

Content de vous avoir vu ou revu!
A part la délicieuse fondue moitié-moitié du Squal et de la squalette , j'ai vraiment tout raté. La honte.  
J'étais trop cassé pour me joindre à vous au Gringo. Vraiment dommage.  

Les conditions de ski, dimanche, étaient vraiment fabuleuses. Tellement géniales, que je prends congé demain pour y regoûter. 

Bon ben, vous avez vu ou revu Villars. Je vois que vous en garder un bon souvenir. J'ai eu très peur, avec les difficultés qui ont surgi au début.

Je n'ai même pas pu saluer tout le monde pour le départ.  

Aujourd'hui, j'ai eu un appel de la charmante Française, qui m'a refait le côté gauche de ma Prius, samedi. Elle a eu une agréable surprise, en découvrant le sabot placé par la police, lorsque sa Clio a été localisée sur la parking. L'affaire suit son cours...


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai eu un appel de la charmante Française, qui m'a refait le côté gauche de ma Prius, samedi. Elle a eu une agréable surprise, en découvrant le sabot placé par la police, lorsque sa Clio a été localisée sur la parking. L'affaire suit son cours...



Ce qui est drôle c'est que nous avons vu cette voiture, qui était à 20m de celle dde Playa


----------



## J_K (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> roestis ou röstis
> 
> c'est vrai qu'on a mangé leger



C'est toujours léger la tradition! 

"roestis" et "röstis", les deux sont justes, le -oe- remplace le -ö- en allemand, en particulier lorsque tu écris en majuscules et donc que les accents, par usage, tombent!

Voilà pour le cours d'allemand de la journée! :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben, vous avez vu ou revu Villars. Je vois que vous en garder un bon souvenir. J'ai eu très peur, avec les difficultés qui ont surgi au début.


 Je n'étais pas inquiet et on a tous passé un bon moment, on en a parlé pendant plus de trois heures avec Ange sur le trajet retour et à La Part-Dieu :love:
On aura les dessous de l'affaire plus tard, ce qui compte, c'est que le monde s'est éclaté (quelqu'un d'autre que moi a des bleus ?) 

(en parlant d'extrémité... non rien )



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais est-ce qu'il y a vraiment un truc qui t'arrête toi?


 C'est une bonne question, je vais tâcher (!) d'y réfléchir...


----------



## J_K (13 Mars 2006)

Viens. *(précisez si vous repartez avant ou après le dîner)*

Retour *AVANT* le dîner
- iMax qui vient avec les courses. 
- 

Retour *APRES* le dîner
-
-


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (quelqu'un d'autre que moi a des bleus ?)



J'ai la rotule droite explosée, sûrement à force de te jetter par terre dans la neige :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à J_K.


Merci encore à toi et Aline ! :love:



			
				huexley a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la rotule droite explosée, sûrement à force de te jetter par terre dans la neige :love:


 De te jeter *sur moi* dans la neige ? :love:


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mars 2006)

Pour les photos ça vient...


----------



## dool (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> De te jeter *sur moi* dans la neige ? :love:




AAaaawwwww huexleyyyyy, je vais tout diiiiirrrre !!!!


----------



## J_K (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merci encore à toi et Aline ! :love:





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Taho!.



Mais y'a vraiment pas de quoi, et merci de m'avoir dépanné, à propos, tu peux me donner les numéros par MP? IBAN et SWIFT, s'il te plaît, je m'en occupe de suite comme ça!


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> AAaaawwwww huexleyyyyy, je vais tout diiiiirrrre !!!!



 Oh merde non !!


----------



## sylko (13 Mars 2006)

Finalement, heureusement que je n'étais pas avec vous au Gringo. Au retour, j'aurais certainement fait une connerie. Du style, saut depuis le pont, sur l'immense tas de neige, formé par les camions qui y déversent ...la neige. 


Bon et ces photos?


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mars 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon et ces photos?



Plains-toi à mon PowerBook, il met du temps à traiter avec iPhoto et iWeb


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, heureusement que je n'étais pas avec vous au Gringo. Au retour, j'aurais certainement fait une connerie. Du style, saut depuis le pont, sur l'immense tas de neige, formé par les camions qui y déversent ...la neige.
> 
> 
> Bon et ces photos?



Vu ce que nous a fait Playaman surement pas


----------



## J_K (13 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Vu ce que nous a fait Playaman surement pas



J'ai vu comme il lorgnait ce tas de neige tout l'après-midi, ne me dis pas que... 
Si?!


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, heureusement que je n'étais pas avec vous au Gringo. Au retour, j'aurais certainement fait une connerie. Du style, saut depuis le pont, sur l'immense tas de neige, formé par les camions qui y déversent ...la neige.
> 
> 
> Bon et ces photos?




ça me rappelle une piscine, ça


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu comme il lorgnait ce tas de neige tout l'après-midi, ne me dis pas que...
> Si?!



Il la faisait fondre à distance  Son coté Jedi surement


----------



## J_K (13 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Il la faisait fondre à distance  Son coté Jedi surement



Bordel, ta signature, et en plus je le sais!  

Mais sinon pour Playa, je dis, oui, sûrement!


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on en a parlé pendant plus de trois heures avec Ange sur le trajet retour et à La Part-Dieu :love:



Ouiiiiiiii j'ai pas vu le trajet passé du coup :love: ...sauf après, les 3h de train m'ont semblé une éternité... 

Pas de bleus pour moi, ni de courbature pourtant après la séance au Grigo... 

Un super WE...malgré les difficultés vendredi soir  
J'ai juste 60 CHF en travers de la gorge


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu comme il lorgnait ce tas de neige tout l'après-midi, ne me dis pas que...
> Si?!


Si  ... 

vi vi y'avait un endroit sans neige au milieu du pont ... la chaleur certainement :rateau:

edit : bah Ange, fallait pas prendre de douche  t'aurai payé que 50.


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Bordel, ta signature, et en plus je le sais!
> 
> (...)




je le savais aussi


----------



## sylko (13 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle une piscine, ça


 
Ne me parle pas de piscine.


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

Il pleut sur Grenoble. Naru vient d'arriver dans la capitale du Dauphiné, il est 14h. Elle débarque au magasin, chargée d'un sac à dos, de son appareil photo, de mangas et d'une foutue valise qui pèse deux tonnes ! Elle repart dans la foulée pour la Fnac, le temps d'acheter un vinyle. 17h30, on prend la route, et le temps de changer de voiture, on sort rapidement de la ville, embouteillée à cette heure-ci. Une petite heure plus tard, nous voici à la gare de la Part-Dieu, pour attraper Ange_63, fraîchement débarquée de Clermont. Dans la voiture, on passe de Teddybears STHLM aux VRP en passant par les Fatals Picards (« Nous sommes dans une crise à la japonaise et ça je peux pas le saké ! »). Pause avant la frontière, le temps de ravitailler. On s'arrête afin de faire du change et notre japonaise nationale devient comme folle quand passe devant nous une Ferrari ! Le temps de lui attacher sa camisole et de lui coller la vignette 06 sur le front et nous voici au pays des vaches mauves. C'est là que nous comptons notre premier mort : mon oreillette qui a passé l'arme à gauche juste après la frontière, elle a fait le voyage pendant par ma portière...
Sur la route, iMax nous appelle pour prendre des nouvelles (« On est à Rolles ! ») et pendant que nous n'avions pas de nouvelles de La Mouette (qui nous avais signalé ne pas avoir pu obtenir le chalet, mais il devait me rappeler...), Stargazer nous signale qu'il attend à la gare d'Aigle... Nous le rejoignons 30 minutes plus tard, ce dernier n'est plus qu'un glaçon qui tient debout. Si on fait le point de la situation, nous sommes quatre français loin de chez nous, il est 23h et on sait pas où dormir... WebO étant à un concert, j'appelle les quelques helvétiques que j'ai réussi à rentrer dans mon portable, à savoir iMax, J_K, Pitchoune & Le Squal, playaman. Ce dernier est près à nous accueillir chez lui, à Genève (80 bornes plus loin...), iMax n'est pas dispo et J_K nous indique une auberge de jeunesse (et Pitchoune et Le Squal... ne répondent pas au téléphone). Quelques appels plus tard, il nous propose enfin que c'est possible d'aller chez une de ses copines, Aline, qui veut bien nous héberger, s'il vient... Rendez-vous devant le château de Chillon, dans le froid, à quatre dans une petite voiture, avec l'énorme valise nippone, cette pauvre Ange a faillit mourir écrasée par la valise dans un virage... 
Une J_K mobile plus tard, nous voici chez Aline, enfin au chaud, avec une bonne bière ! Quand, à 3 heures du matin, elle nous demande de ne plus faire du bruit pour pouvoir essayer de dormir, on se lance dans une espèce de squat à l'arrache, sur un divan, sur un matelas, voire par terre (ça va Naru ?). La suite le lendemain...


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi : la before à l'arrache



Génial!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: 



La suiiiite Taho!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Ouais la photo d'Aline steuplé


----------



## J_K (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais la photo d'Aline steuplé



Bon pour faire plaisir SM... :love:






Photo by iMax


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui oui en effet!!
> 
> Bon aller qq souvenir de Suisse tout juste sorti du sac de voyage:
> 
> ...




Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est que t'ai attaqué seulement le Mivella ... Ou alors t'es une experte en refermage de papier de chocolat ...


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est que t'ai attaqué seulement le Mivella ... Ou alors t'es une experte en refermage de papier de chocolat ...


moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elle n'a pas acheté le chocolat "TOURIST"


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est balo: je viens de zieuter mon plan de travail de la semaine: congé lundi et mardi...
> 
> On s'fait une after?




'tain je savais que j'aurais dû échanger mon billet moi !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Pas mal le rose vin !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Certains ont été contaminés par les Fatals Picards apparemment !
> 
> Bon c'est pas tout mais elles sont où vos photos ? (Intéressante celle de WebO d'ailleurs  )



Oui mais celle-là pour le moment elle reste cachée ...   



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elle n'a pas acheté le chocolat "TOURIST"



Elle a déjà le couteau suisse "tourist" alors ...


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais celle-là pour le moment elle reste cachée ...


Pour le moment, oui ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Vu ce que nous a fait Playaman surement pas




Oui genre playa qui bloque la route en sortant du "El Gringo" (à cette barre :love: ) et hurle : "espèce de bourgeois de merde avec ton 4x4, fallait pas rouler sur la route et ouais !!"

Et c'est le plus soft ça ..


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

Z'avez du feu ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment, oui ! :love:



D'un autre côté ça me dérange pas si elle sort ... Elle est très "artistique" on va dire !    :love:



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez du feu ? :love:



Frotte-moi contre la barre et ça devrait aller ...


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

La barre je l'avais en travers du front le dimanche


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La barre je l'avais en travers du front le dimanche




Sacré playa !!!


----------



## iMax (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui genre playa qui bloque la route en sortant du "El Gringo" (à cette barre :love: ) et hurle : "espèce de bourgeois de merde avec ton 4x4, fallait pas rouler sur la route et ouais !!"
> 
> Et c'est le plus soft ça ..


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


toi dans le genre "je freine d'un coup au milieu de la route-je rentre dans un pare-choc-je repars à fond" tu fais fort aussi


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

PTDR !

C'est vrai énorme cette scène !!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi dans le genre "je freine d'un coup au milieu de la route-je rentre dans un pare-choc-je repars à fond" tu fais fort aussi



«Allô maman? Y a un petit problème, je comprends pas, ils ont mis les sabots à la Clio. :hein: :hein: »


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> PTDR !
> 
> C'est vrai énorme cette scène !!


je dirai même plus : "mira gogo" la scène :rateau:


----------



## iMax (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi dans le genre "je freine d'un coup au milieu de la route-je rentre dans un pare-choc-je repars à fond" tu fais fort aussi



Je me suis à peine appuyé contre le gros parre-choc de ce Kangoo... Bah oui, ça glisse la neige.

Comme y'avait rien, pas de raison d'aller chercher plus loin, c'est à ça que ça sert ces machins.


----------



## playaman (13 Mars 2006)

Faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu autant de neige et de Magéens, quel plaisir une fois de plus !
Et en effet merci a Sylko pour l'orga, l'ipod hi-fi et les entrées du Gringo  

...Heureusement que peux d'apn trainait en sortant du Gringo en effet...
Désolé de pas avoir réussi a te verser ta derniere mousse Taho!

Croisé rien que 5 porsche Cayenne en sortant de Villars...

...Vais finir ma soupe...Les photos certainement ce soir


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu autant de neige et de Magéens, quel plaisir une fois de plus !
> Et en effet merci a Sylko pour l'orga, l'ipod hi-fi et les entrées du Gringo
> 
> ...Heureusement que peux d'apn trainait en sortant du Gringo en effet...
> ...


les photos c'est mal  (sauf desfois )

edit : morte******* !


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle a déjà le couteau suisse "tourist" alors ...


Gnianiania 
Toi aussi t'en a un de couteau espèce de touriste  

Et d'abord mon chocolat j'essaie d'en garder le plus longtemp possible, et vi c'est pas
tous les jours l'AES Suisse! 
Je sais pas par lequel commencer en plus :rose:  

En tout cas le Rivella c'est encore mieux que dans mes souvenirs...:love: 
Miam Maimmm

Edite: Les photos, les photos!!!  MAis pas toutes quand même hein... 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : morte******* !


Hoooo oui! Excellent....


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

Réveillés comme des bonzais, nous sautons dans nos voitures pour rejoindre Villars, sans trop de difficultés, malgré la neige. Naru voyage avec J_K, nous débarrassant de sa fo***e valise ! Là haut, on croise Sylko. WebOliver et maiwen nous rejoignent sur le parking, déménagement direction l'hôtel où l'on prend vite possession des lieux ! Et nous voici à la recherche d'un resto, la faim au ventre. Mitch et Nektarfl nous rejoignent et avec eux, nous tombons (littéralement) sur playaman qui nous entraîne dans un bar. Le temps d'écluser quelques bières, de faire quelques courses et iMax tente de nous rejoindre (je peux pas dire ça autrement...). Le groupe est rapidement au complet, Pitchoune et le Squal sont descendus des pistes et Huexley a fini par trouver la porte du bar...
Tous à l'hôtel (Sylko et Loudjena complètent la troupe), on attaque l'apéro, enchaîné avec la fondue, rythmée par un iPod Hi-Fi... Et comme il faut dépenser toute cette graisse, direction El Gringo où nos gigolos de service (WebO, Stargazer, Naru, playaman, Huexley, Ange, maiwen et votre serviteur) se sont échauffés sur une barre de métal digne de nos plus beaux Métro parisiens... Chaudes comme des barraques à frites et le temps d'écluser une dernière bière, nous voici à 4 dans notre lit pour une douce nuit...


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas le Rivella c'est encore mieux que dans mes souvenirs...:love:
> Miam Maimmm


*M*ivella, tu l'as acheté à la co-op , y'a pas de marque (sauf Lu ^^), Pascal nous l'a expliqué souviens-toi 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Réveillés comme des bonzais


tu entends quoi par là ? :mouais:

n'empèche ... tu sais taho! ... on était là aussi


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> *M*ivella, tu l'as acheté à la co-op , y'a pas de marque (sauf Lu ^^), Pascal nous l'a expliqué souviens-toi



Ah non, Mivella, c'est *M*igros  Et c'est Rivella qui produit le Mivella de toutes façons


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, Mivella, c'est *M*igros  Et c'est Rivella qui produit le Mivella de toutes façons


ah voui c'est vrai c'était Migros :rose: "au temps pour moi"


----------



## iMax (13 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi cette histoire de Rigros, j'ai rien compris


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> nous voici à 4 dans notre lit pour une douce nuit...


Oui ben continue


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben continue


en plus ils ont bloqué Ange contre le mur et les entendait la fesser  ( ah non ? c'était pas elle ? )


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en plus ils ont bloqué Ange contre le mur et les entendait la fesser  ( ah non ? c'était pas elle ? )




C'est chaud ses AES


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est chaud ses AES


Qu'est-ce tu veux, avec ange maiwen ange maiwen ange maiwen ange maiwen ange, pas le choix


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est chaud ses AES


t'imagines même pas ... j'ai presque failli dormir dans leur chambre mais quand je suis rentrée, il y faisait déjà une chaleur volcanique (et une odeur pédestre dirons-nous) ... j'ai choisi l'autre chambre et ça sentait même plus les pieds de quelqu'un dont nous tairons le nom parce que sinon on va penser qu'il n'y avait que lui ce week-end 



edit : sm, t'es vil


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

Maiwen , je t'imaginais pas comme ca  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

taho! ? 

t'as eu dela chance que je passe mon samedi a côté de chez robertav


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> taho! ?



Non un suisse !  



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen , je t'imaginais pas comme ca  :rose:



Et tu sais pas tout .... 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en plus ils ont bloqué Ange contre le mur et les entendait la fesser  ( ah non ? c'était pas elle ? )


Si si c'est bien elle qui donnait la fessée ...


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen , je t'imaginais pas comme ca  :rose:


comme quoi ? 

j'ai éviter de dormir avec 4 fous !! naméo

et puis j'ai dormi avec les mêmes que dans le jura ... je dirai bien un truc genre "on change pas une équipe qui gagne" ... mais bon ... 

les suisses ça respire fort et ça siffle la nuit :mouais:

edit : star ... j'ai pas gif animé moi


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu entends quoi par là ? :mouais:
> 
> n'empèche ... tu sais taho! ... on était là aussi


 L'expression est "réveillé comme une fleur", mais comme on a dormi tout recroquevillés... 
vous étiez là vendredi soir ? Oui, mais avec le concert...



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> taho! ?
> 
> t'as eu dela chance que je passe mon samedi a côté de chez robertav


 Chance, je sais pas ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> L'expression est "réveillé comme une fleur", mais comme on a dormi tout recroquevillés...
> vous étiez là vendredi soir ? Oui, mais avec le concert...


nous n'étions pas là ... je m'efforçais de tomber au pied d'Emilie Simon :hein: :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen , je t'imaginais pas comme ca  :rose:


Avec ton bonnet tu passes à côté de choses formidables


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> star ... j'ai pas gif animé moi


Tiens, oui, il est passé où celui-là ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : star ... j'ai pas gif animé moi




Certes mais c'était méritait ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et tu sais pas tout ....



J'aurai a ce point peur ? :rose:



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec ton bonnet tu passes à côté de choses formidables



Si tu savais


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : sm, t'es vil un poete





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, oui, il est passé où celui-là ?


tttp ttp tpp je dirai rien


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais


Dans ce cas le bandeau est plus approprié


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tttp ttp tpp je dirai rien



C'est surtout que tu sais rien !


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas le bandeau est plus approprié



Je changerai mon avatar dans pas longtemps , tu comprendra plein de choses :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)




----------



## playaman (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi ?
> 
> et puis j'ai dormi avec les mêmes que dans le jura ... je dirai bien un truc genre "on change pas une équipe qui gagne" ... mais bon ...
> 
> ...



Webo et Playa recomander par MaÏwen ©
Une equipe d'enfer pour un someil sain et profond ! 

...Je suis trop fort quand meme, je me siffle tout seul comme un grand pour m'empecher de ronfler  

Les photos arrivent...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Ouais mais alors c'est qui qui sent des pieds ? 

iMax : je viens de faire l'apéro avec Cyril et il m'a raconté la première saes à leysin, je raconte tout moyenant monnaie sonnante et trébuchante


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

Le répète pas mais c'est WebO !


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Je suis trop fort quand meme, je me siffle tout seul comme un grand pour m'empecher de ronfler


d'ailleurs t'as du tellement bien dormir que t'as pas tourné  

pour les pieds, c'est playa avant le gringo, naru après


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




Je le remplacerai par celle  de ma signature ( enlevée il y a deux jours )  .. :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour les pieds, c'est playa avant le gringo, naru après




Comment tu balances toi ...  

PS : et dans tous les sens du terme ...  :love:


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le remplacerai par celle  de ma signature ( enlevée il y a deux jours )  .. :rose:



 En tout cas dans ma chambrée quand je suis revenu me coucher personne ne ronflait, ca fait plaisir de tomber sur la bonne piaule


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas dans ma chambrée quand je suis revenu me coucher personne ne ronflait, ca fait plaisir de tomber sur la bonne piaule




Oui mais apparemment t'as réveillé du monde ..


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu balances toi ...
> 
> PS : et dans tous les sens du terme ...  :love:


hum euh ... là j'ai pas compris ...  :mouais: 

huexley, J_K il ronflait pas ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum euh ... là j'ai pas compris ...  :mouais:



Un seul mot "El Gringo" !  




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> huexley, J_K il ronflait pas ?



A en taper contre le mur pour que ça cesse !


----------



## playaman (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais alors c'est qui qui sent des pieds ?



C'est pas WebO...

On va dire que je cumule les tares...

Quelques photos pas bien belles mais pas sans interet.


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un seul mot "El Gringo" !


pticon 

playa t'as meme pas demandé notre avis pour les photos !!!! :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pticon




Monsieur pticon !


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

I'm affraid :rateau::rose:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2006)

Y a pas tout dans ta galerie Playa?  Cela dit c'est sympa...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Ah hum, c'est qui ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

Euh regardes la liste des filles a cette AES et tu élimines au fur et a mesure


----------



## playaman (13 Mars 2006)

...Aucune idée  

C'etait mon quart d'heure et si je me faisais cassé la gueule   



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pticon
> 
> playa t'as meme pas demandé notre avis pour les photos !!!! :rose:


...Y'en a qu'un a avoir quelque chose a caché, et c'est moi


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Y'en a qu'un a avoir quelque chose a caché, et c'est moi


tu veux dire ... ce que tu as montré à la balustrade sur le pont et à la fille qui passait ?    



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah hum, c'est qui ?


une fille qu'était là qui dansait, pas mal jolie, pas mal poufiasse  elle a remonté son haut sur son ventre après, joli ventre  

playa t'es trop fort


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> playa t'es trop fort




Un peu comme le roquefort ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme le roquefort ?


ou le kirsh dans la fondue


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Haaaa enfin des photos! Merci Playa 

Que de souvenirs...:love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ou le kirsh dans la fondue




Mais non elle était parfaite cette fondue, malheureuse !!!


----------



## playaman (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa enfin des photos! Merci Playa



...Mais de rien  



> Que de souvenirs...:love:



Boire ou se souvenir il faut choisir...
...J'ai choisi, j'ai un apn


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non elle était parfaite cette fondue, malheureuse !!!


bah y'avait pas de kirsh en même temps


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah y'avait pas de kirsh en même temps




Bah alors ne dis pas de bêtises comme ça !


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

non rien


----------



## playaman (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non elle était parfaite cette fondue, malheureuse !!!



...Pas comme d'autres...
Désolé me suis senti (non pas ca pitié)obligé    

Ce week-end manquais quand meme de jurassiennes, mais dans cette region si le ski c'est comme la fondue je comprends certaines abscences


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

La tête dans le sac, je me traîne à la douche puis au petit déj. Arrive déjà l'heure des premiers départs, Naru partant pour le Salon de l'auto de Genève. A 4 dans Villars, après avoir stocké nos affaires dans les voitures (le temps de réaliser que notre japonniaise avait oublié des affaires dans la Taho!Mobile, merci Stargazer qui lui filera sur Paris...), on se tâte, à la fois pour se réchauffer et pour monter à la station par le train. Mais comme nous avions toujours froid et les poches presque vides, on s'est rabattu dans un bar pour déjeuner et boire un coup. WebO nous rejoint, tout habillé et presque bronzé... 
15h30, notre heure du départ pour Ange et moi, Il nous fallait déneiger la voiture et être à Lyon avant 20h... Oui, j'avais prévu large ! Et nous voici redescendant, se remémorant tous nos bons moments de ce week-end, trois heures ont défilé tellement vite ! Arrivés à la gare de Lyon, une heure en avance, ce qui nous laissait le temps de finir de discuter, de manger et de boire un coup. Ange monte dans son train, je reprends ma voiture pour rentrer chez moi, c'est fini ! Il était d'ailleurs temps, le voyant de réserve s'est allumé dans le garage, avec 790 bornes au compteur... Vivement la prochaine !

Je viens de regarder les photos ! Merci Playa ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Pas comme d'autres...
> Désolé me suis senti (non pas ca pitié)obligé
> 
> Ce week-end manquais quand meme de jurassiennes, mais dans cette region si le ski c'est comme la fondue je comprends certaines abscences


et de jurassiens ... paraît-il que ... enfin c'est toi qui l'a dit :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et de jurassiens ... paraît-il que ... enfin c'est toi qui l'a dit :rateau:




Oui mais il parlait du jura suisse non ?  

Quant aux jurassiennes de ce côté de la frontière oui ça manquait ...


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il parlait du jura suisse non ?


ça me rappelle quelqu'un ... mais qui ? :rateau: 

et les jurassiennes :love: vi vi ça manquait


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

Y'a de l'écho ou bien ? 

Mais c'est vrai qu'elles nous manquait !


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Y'a de l'écho ou bien ?
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'elles nous manquait !




Trouvez vous une dulcinée


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Y'a de l'écho ou bien ?
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'elles nous manquait !



*aient* non ?   



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Y'a de l'écho ou bien ?



Bah tu sais quand tu cries à la montagne faut s'y attendre !


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

oui, merde, je commence à fatiguer un peu...
Bon, Naru, ces photos, ça vient ou bien ?



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu sais quand tu cries à la montagne faut s'y attendre !


 Ça pour gueuler !  :love:


----------



## playaman (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et de jurassiens ... paraît-il que ... enfin c'est toi qui l'a dit :rateau:



 :hein:  

Elle balance et elle cherche en plus


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça vient ou bien ?



Toi tu as chopé l'accent Suisse!  :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu as chopé l'accent Suisse!  :love:


De bleu, je l'ai jamais perdu !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu as chopé l'accent Suisse!  :love:




Et c'est toi qui dis ça !


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est toi qui dis ça !




Hein quoi MOI!!   


Edite: Moiii j'aiiime bieeeeen le PaYs des Vâaache Mauuuuve....


----------



## iMax (13 Mars 2006)

hihi


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2006)

Qui est derrière Naru?


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

C'est bô l'amour, notamment à plusieurs ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui est derrière Naru?


absents sur la photo : Stargazer et huexley


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Edite: Moiii j'aiiime bieeeeen le PaYs des Vâaache Mauuuuve....




Oui mais t'as remarqué qu'on en a pas vu ... Enfin en début journée. Plus tard je sais pas !


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais t'as remarqué qu'on en a pas vu ... Enfin en début journée. Plus tard je sais pas !


Tu as raté quelque chose alors, même si je n'ai compté qu'un pis


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais t'as remarqué qu'on en a pas vu ... Enfin en début journée. Plus tard je sais pas !



Oui mais on les a pas vraiment cherché non plus!


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raté quelque chose alors, même si je n'ai compté qu'un pis




Elles sont comme ça les vaches de Genèves c'est pour ça !


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raté quelque chose alors, même si je n'ai compté qu'un pis



:afraid:c'était Playa sur le pont c ça... :sick:


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:c'était Playa sur le pont c ça... :sick:


ça devait être à cause du froid alors  :sick:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais on les a pas vraiment cherché non plus!



Faudra qu'on cherche mieux alors la prochaine fois ...


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça devait être à cause du froid alors


Il était bleu...violacé!   



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faudra qu'on cherche mieux alors la prochaine fois ...


Oui c'est clair, si à l'AES Clermont il y a une chasse au Dahu de prévue, il faut bien cherché aussi la vache mauve de suisse!!! 
Chaque pays sa bête curieuse...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Il était bleu...violacé!




D'où le stalactite ..


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est clair, si à l'AES Clermont il y a une chasse au Dahu de prévue, il faut bien cherché aussi la cache mauve de suisse!!!
> Chaque pays sa bête curieuse...


ah mais on a vu un yéti déjà rappelle toi  (je parle pas de taho!)


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Chaque pays sa bête curieuse...



Tu parles de playa là non ?   



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah mais on a vu un yéti déjà rappelle toi  (je parle pas de taho!)



Bah oui c'est un Wookie ...   

Quant au yéti il portait pas des fausses chanel comme lunettes ?


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de playa là non ?


No comment... 



Oui oui pour le yeti en effet on en a vu une...une yeti pouf ...  :rateau:



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui c'est un Wookie ...
> 
> Quant au yéti il portait pas des fausses chanel comme lunettes ?


Christian Dior!


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Christian Dior!



Ah oui pardon ! :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Bon sinon personne d'autre pour des photos?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui pour le yeti en effet on en a vu une...une yeti pouf ...  :rateau:




Mais j'en démords pas ... Au "Gringo" les boots moumoute auraient eu un effet boeuf avec la barre ! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'en démords pas ... Au "Gringo" les boots moumoute auraient eu un effet boeuf avec la barre ! :love:




C'est clair!...




 :hein:

La couleur irait très bien avec celle de ta robe ma bergère!


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

j'ai bien ça moi 


​


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

Pas assez de mousse ma chère !


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien ça moi



 

:rose: Je comprends pas là...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Je comprends pas là...




Tu voulais des photos non ..?


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais des photos non ..?



Arfff...OK  
Je croyais qu'il y avait un rapport avec les boots rose...:hein:  


:mouais:


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez de mousse ma chère !


tu veux dire que la suisse manque de bière ? :mouais:  

j'ai pas trouvé 

enfin tu sais ... y'a pas de marée en méditerranée  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que la suisse manque de bière ? :mouais:
> 
> j'ai pas trouvé



C'est vrai que t'as goûté ...


----------



## House M.D. (14 Mars 2006)

Première partie...  :love: :love:   :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Première partie...  :love: :love:   :rateau:


c'est fou ce que c'est long à charger les sites faits iWeb :hein:

edit : y'a des bouts d'anatomie de la bergère, c'est étrange


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Oui c'est très étrange ...   

Dis la jap' t'as pas des bouts d'anatomie du papillon qui traînent par hasard ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est très étrange ...
> 
> Dis la jap' t'as pas des bouts d'anatomie du papillon qui traînent par hasard ?


euh laisse mon anatomie tranquille veux-tu bien  

n'empèche j'ai vraiment échappé aux photos ce week end :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Comme a ton habitude maiwen ...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh laisse mon anatomie tranquille veux-tu bien



Si on peut même plus jouer avec ton anatomie ...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

Dites, personne a la bande son du resto de samedi à midi?  Non c'est pour faire musique d'ambiance dans mon appart... 

Merci...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dites, personne a la bande son du resto de samedi à midi?  Non c'est pour faire musique d'ambiance dans mon appart...
> 
> Merci...




Promis demain je fais un tour dans le métro et je demande à un groupe andin de te jouer tous les classiques de la musiques à la flûte de pan ... j'enregistre, je te rajoute des boucles avec garageband et je te file ça !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Promis demain je fais un tour dans le métro et je demande à un groupe andin de te jouer tous les classiques de la musiques à la flûte de pan ... j'enregistre, je te rajoute des boucles avec garageband et je te file ça !



Ok, ça marche... Si je pecho pas la voisine avec ça je comprends plus rien...


----------



## House M.D. (14 Mars 2006)

Deuxième partie... Le retour de la vengeance masquée...   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Sympa tes photos la jap' !


----------



## House M.D. (14 Mars 2006)

Merci 

Et pour finir, Les photos du salon de Genève 2006


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

Je regarde tout ça dans la journée !
Merci Naru !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh laisse mon anatomie tranquille veux-tu bien


Surtout que l'anatomie, ça se touche


----------



## playaman (14 Mars 2006)

Merci Naru


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

Hey Naru, t'as pas beaucoup trié tes photos... Tu as diffusé plusieurs photos ratées que j'avais faites, notamment le sac qui est un cadrage maladroit sur J_K... 

Elles sont nickel, ça fait plaisir de revivre la soirée ainsi ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

les photos c'est mal


----------



## J_K (14 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> les photos c'est mal



Quoi, comment ça, mal???  :love:

Bref, les miennes sont *ici*.


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Les miennes sont *ici*.


Très réussies !


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, comment ça, mal???  :love:
> 
> Bref, les miennes sont *ici*.




Pas assez fofolles


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ça marche... Si je pecho pas la voisine avec ça je comprends plus rien...



Et si tu veux j'peux te filer la musique d'ambiance façon Sim's qu'on a entendu dans l'resto aussi!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu veux j'peux te filer la musique d'ambiance façon Sim's qu'on a entendu dans l'resto aussi!



Ça marche aussi. Tu me l'apportes quand? 
_
Bon, voyons si j'ai des photos publiables à publier..._ :style:


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

merci Naru et J_K pour les photos!! :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Encore des photos , tiens :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez fofolles


Normal, il est suisse


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Normal, il est suisse



Dois je comprendre que les suisses sont sages ? :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche aussi. Tu me l'apportes quand?
> _
> Bon, voyons si j'ai des photos publiables à publier..._ :style:



 ha oui, tout les prétextes sont bon pour me faire revenir en Suisse lol   

Haaa encore des photos!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Dois je comprendre que les suisses sont sages ? :rateau:


Certains oui, mais mon médecin te dira le contraire


----------



## J_K (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Dois je comprendre que les suisses sont sages ? :rateau:


Tu peux dire ce que tu veux, mais si on considère que les suisses sont sages, alors est-ce sm est suisse?



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Certains oui, mais mon médecin te dira le contraire


C'est bien ce qui me semblait! 

Mais fais attention à ce que ton médecin ne perde pas la boule... Va pas le voir trop souvent, il supporterait pas!


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux dire ce que tu veux, mais si on considère que les suisses sont sages, alors est-ce sm est suisse?




En tout cas le suisse est suceptible :rateau:


----------



## Dory (14 Mars 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux dire ce que tu veux, mais si on considère que les suisses sont sages, alors est-ce sm est suisse?


Une bonne question....


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Bonne question certes, mais faut pas avoir un cheveux sur la langue ! 

  



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ha oui, tout les prétextes sont bon pour me faire revenir en Suisse lol
> 
> Haaa encore des photos!


C'est fait si subtilement tu sais ... Comme avec le pull !   

En tout cas merci J_K pour les photos ! 

Quant aux photos publiables de WebO va y avoir du boulot pour en trouver ...


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

J'oubliais les grandes phrases sorties vendredi soir, Naru était en grande forme : 

&#8212; C'est moi qui prend les plus grosses photos et c'est moi qui ait la plus petite carte !
&#8212; C'est un ordinateur à taille humaine
&#8212; J'aurais pas dû regarder un film porno sur mon 5.1


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2006)

J'veux pas dire mais vous avez quand même tendance à avoir des têtes de déterrés sur les photos ! 
Nan c'est vrai la Suisse ça évoque l'air pur, les montagnes, les paquerettes et les vaches mauves. Apparemment c'est aussi les chalets bondés, les pulls et les écharpes, les nez rouges, les tempêtes de neige et les cernes d'après nuit blanche...
Pfff ! Si j'avais pu venir !!!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

... ben t'aurais eu une tête de déterrée sur les photos


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2006)

Oui c'est clair ! 
Ça console d'avoir évité ça !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

jalouse !


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

'tain mais ... demandez l'avis des gens quand vous postez des photos :rose: ... 

chépa vous faites une recherche "maiwen" et vous mettez des flous à chaque fois sur ma tête parce que là ... :sick:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

fleeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww !


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'tain mais ... demandez l'avis des gens quand vous postez des photos :rose: ...
> 
> chépa vous faites une recherche "maiwen" et vous mettez des flous à chaque fois sur ma tête parce que là ... :sick:


 gnagnagnagnagna
_allons mais non allons voyons elles sont très bien ces photos allons voyons allons (etc.)

_Bon et le taho! vous lui avez fait manger de la neige ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon et le taho! vous lui vez fait manger de la neige ?




Oui oui il a eu sa part et plus ...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

Ce qui est bien avec Taho! c'est que la neige il la bouffe tout seul, il est même capable de s'auto-enterrer. Fort.


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui il a eu sa part et plus ...


Oui, mais je n'étais pas le seul, tout le monde en a reçu...


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je n'étais pas le seul, tout le monde en a reçu...


oui mais nous on s'en est tenu à la neige


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

D'où le "et plus" !


----------



## House M.D. (14 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bien avec Taho! c'est que la neige il la bouffe tout seul, il est même capable de s'auto-enterrer. Fort.


Je confirme... pas besoin de le pousser, il y plonge tout seul... et même à jeun...


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais nous on s'en est tenu à la neige


Je tiens à préciser que le point que tu soulèves est une rumeur infondée faussement alimentés par les pseudo témoins et acteurs de l'événement auquel tu fais référence...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Y a pas que le point qui a été soulevé ce soir là ..


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

Bon z'avez gagné... j'ai fait une galerie avec mes quelques photos, elle sont pas terribles je préviens. 

C'est ici...



Il a beaucoup neigé oui ce week-end.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Excellent !


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

Tu n'as pas pris de photos dimanche visiblement...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Oui c'est vrai c'est ce que je me suis dit ...


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

ah ouais c'est conceptuel ça aussi ... expérimental je dirai même


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

Il faut vraiment avoir beaucoup d'imagination...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Oui mais les commentaires sous les photos ça aide ...  

Et t'as vu maiwen pas de photo de toi !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

Personne trouve trop contrasté? Ça va?...


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais les commentaires sous les photos ça aide ...



Ouai c clair!  MDR

Bin il s'est bien em***** pour pas grand chose quand même à écrire tout ça...


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Personne trouve trop contrasté? Ça va?...



Je trouve que celle où Naru dort avec Schumi est un peu sombre quand même!   

:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

y'a un soucis, les photos de nuit, le flash est trop violent !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que celle où Naru dort avec Schumi est un peu sombre quand même!
> 
> :rateau:



Normal, j'ai volontairement évité de trop montrer... Et pas seulement pour Naru...  Y a des rushs -> MP.


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Normal, j'ai volontairement évité de trop montrer... Et pas seulement pour Naru...  Y a des rushs -> MP.



En tout cas j'me suis bien marrée en lisant les commentaires...


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

(remarquez les moon boots)


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

Tu commences à maîtriser Photoshop toi ! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (remarquez les moon boots)



 Hééé y avait pas que 2 personnes...et c pas pour moi les boots!!! C'est la bèrgère qui en veut non mais....  ::rose:


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Hééé y avait pas que 2 personnes...et c pas pour moi les boots!!! C'est la bèrgère qui en veut non mais....  ::rose:


c'est super dur de dessiner avec la souris, jallais faire d'autres gens mais je fatiguais


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est super dur de dessiner avec la souris, jallais faire d'autres gens mais je fatiguais



 Zut alors...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est super dur de dessiner avec la souris, jallais faire d'autres gens mais je fatiguais




T'es sûre que c'est pas un dessin de ton petit frère ?


----------



## Taho! (14 Mars 2006)

*Les photos* :love:
- playaman
- Naru : 1 - 2 - Salon de l'auto
- J_K
- WebOliver


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûre que c'est pas un dessin de ton petit frère ?


tu m'offres une tablette graphique ? 

taho! et moi pourquoi je suis pas dans la liste ? après tout j'ai contribué


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Oui j'en ai vu une à 357&#8364; ...


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

C'est parfait !     :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

Yes...   

_Au fait La Bergère, je retiens ta lumineuse idée pour mon appart: y installer une barre, près du bar...  _


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfait !     :love: :love:




il manque encore le podium


----------



## maiwen (14 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Yes...
> 
> _Au fait La Bergère, je retiens ta lumineuse idée pour mon appart: y installer une barre, près du bar...  _


une barre design, une barre carrée


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Au fait La Bergère, je retiens ta lumineuse idée pour mon appart: y installer une barre, près du bar...  _




Ca fera très bien !


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Yes...
> 
> _Au fait La Bergère, je retiens ta lumineuse idée pour mon appart: y installer une barre, près du bar...  _



ha ouai sympa!!!.... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> il manque encore le podium



Oui mais l'essentiel est là !  



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ha ouai sympa!!!.... :rose:



Oui d'ailleurs si tu veux tu pourras la tester !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'ailleurs si tu veux tu pourras la tester !



Comment interpréter cela? 

Bon... d'autres photos?


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'ailleurs si tu veux tu pourras la tester !



Maiiiiis heuuuu


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2006)

Quoi ? T'inquiète on t'accompagnera !


----------



## playaman (14 Mars 2006)

Rien rien...


----------



## nektarfl (14 Mars 2006)

Ouf, enfin, j'arrive à la fin du super-méga-gigantesque flood orchestré par certains... oui, j'ai tout lu...

Du coup, je n'ai pas encore travaillé sur mes photos!!!

j'essaye de m'y mettre, je les posterais au plus tard  un de ces 4, si vous ne floodez pas trop derrière moi, c'est que j'en ai une bonne tripotée de photos moi!

Edit : Après un travail et un labeur acharné, voici d'autres photos : http://legionssanglantes.homedns.org/epic-war/images/SAES2006/photos.html

Pour ceux qui désireraient les photos en taille réelle, elles sont sur mon serveur (Avis aux plus débrouillards pour les prendre)


----------



## maiwen (15 Mars 2006)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui désireraient les photos en taille réelle, elles sont sur mon serveur (Avis aux plus débrouillards pour les prendre)


et pour ceux qui veulent pas se voir sur les photos ... on fait comment ?


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

Bah là c'est trop tard ... :mouais:

Bon y a des photos bien sympa sinon !


----------



## nektarfl (15 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et pour ceux qui veulent pas se voir sur les photos ... on fait comment ?


Je ne sais pas moi!! tu fermes les yeux!!!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2006)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas moi!! tu fermes les yeux!!!



Dis-moi, tu fermes aussi les yeux quand tu fais une galerie?... Tu balances tout en vrac non?   

Cela dit c'est bien, les thumbnails sont gros, pas besoin de cliquer.


----------



## playaman (15 Mars 2006)

Excellent nektarfl


----------



## Taho! (15 Mars 2006)

Dans l'ensemble, elles sont très bien, mais tu as une belle série de grimaces !

*Les photos* :love:
- playaman
- Naru : 1 - 2 - Salon de l'auto
- J_K
- WebOliver
- Nektarfl


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'ensemble, elles sont très bien, mais tu as une belle série de grimaces !



Surtout des gens avec de la nourriture à 1 cm de l'orifice bucal...


----------



## maiwen (15 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Surtout des gens avec de la nourriture à 1 cm de l'orifice bucal...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Surtout des gens avec de la nourriture à 1 cm de l'orifice bucal...




Ouf j'ai cru à un moment que tu parlais de ***puces individuels !


----------



## sylko (15 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Surtout des gens avec de la nourriture à 1 cm de l'orifice bucal...


 
Oui, effectivement.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2006)

Puisque ça balance...  

J'avais une autre version mais bon...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

Ah non je devais la poster celle-là !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non je devais la poster celle-là !



Oui, on dira que tu étais derrière l'objectif...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

Voilà !


----------



## House M.D. (15 Mars 2006)

Aaaaaah... décidément, ces photos... 

Sinon pour la barre, je suis d'accord pour la tester aussi 

Et dans tous les bons journaux people du jour...


----------



## ange_63 (16 Mars 2006)

Heum heum...personne ne l'a fait, et bien moi si: 
:rose: 

C'est par ici...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Heum heum...personne ne l'a fait, et bien moi si:
> :rose:
> 
> C'est par ici...


 
On se voit dans un mois...


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Heum heum...personne ne l'a fait, et bien moi si:
> :rose:
> 
> C'est par ici...


j'ai peur que tu aies devancé tout le monde pour le coup ! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (16 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peur que tu aies devancé tout le monde pour le coup ! :love:



Pourtant j'ai attendu...attenduuuu que quelqu'un d'autre le fasse..ça prend 1 minute à faire 
:love:


----------



## playaman (17 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Heum heum...personne ne l'a fait, et bien moi si:
> :rose:
> 
> C'est par ici...



...Enfin


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2006)

Tiens, je fais les fonds de tiroir, je trouve trouve ça... 



​


----------



## Dory (17 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Heum heum...personne ne l'a fait, et bien moi si:
> :rose:
> 
> C'est par ici...


Ce n'est pas énergique tout ça Jolie bergère  

Beau travail Ange


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas énergique tout ça Jolie bergère
> 
> Beau travail Ange



Oh mais je peux l'être bien plus !  



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Heum heum...personne ne l'a fait, et bien moi si:
> :rose:
> 
> C'est par ici...



Dis-moi sinon ta place en première loge pour le spectacle t'as convenue ..?  


  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (17 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi sinon ta place en première loge pour le spectacle t'as convenue ..?
> 
> 
> :love:



Oui oui c'était parfait!  :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je fais les fonds de tiroir, je trouve trouve ça...


C'était à quel moment ça ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'était à quel moment ça ?



Réparti dans l'infini de l'espace-temps.  :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Mars 2006)

Je viens de me faire une deuxième scéance de visionnage de photos... Ce qui m'a fait peur, c'est que je ne me suis pas souvenu de tout ! :afraid:

_« L'alcool, je dis non ! »_ :love:


----------



## ange_63 (17 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me faire une deuxième scéance de visionnage de photos... Ce qui m'a fait peur, c'est que je ne me suis pas souvenu de tout ! :afraid:
> 
> _« L'alcool, je dis non ! »_ :love:



MDR  :rateau: 

Moi ça va je me souviens de TOUT  :love: 

"L'alcool je dis Oui, mais avec modération :love:"


----------



## J_K (18 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (...) _« L'alcool, je dis non ! »_ :love:



Comment oses-tu dire cela en cette nuit de St Patrick???!!!


----------



## nektarfl (18 Mars 2006)

pour ceux que ça pourrait intérésser, mes photos du salon de l'auto de genève, c'est là : http://legionssanglantes.homedns.org/epic-war/images/geneve2006/geneve2006.html


----------



## ange_63 (18 Mars 2006)




----------



## Taho! (18 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>


:love: :love: :love: :love: 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ange_63.


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ange_63 (18 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



On te reconnait bien hein à la barre là 

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Mars 2006)

M'en souviendrais ! 






:love:


----------



## ange_63 (18 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

>



:affraid: :affraid: ... Non non je ne danse pas moi, j'essayais de me cacher derrière la barre  
Genre "j'les connais pas les autres là"...

Bien joué  

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2006)

'tain ça glisse par ici...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mars 2006)

C'est à force de se frotter à la barre. La moiteur des corps tout ça quoi ...


----------



## House M.D. (18 Mars 2006)

Allez, avoue, t'as foutu de la vaseline dessus hein, ptit coquin va...    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (18 Mars 2006)

Vouaaaa ! Quel déhanchement Taho! !  :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Mars 2006)

maintenant tout le monde sait qu'Ange dansait nue en se frottant contre la barre :afraid:


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2006)

Très sympa les photos. :love: comme si on y était. Même celles de WebO.


----------



## House M.D. (19 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> maintenant tout le monde sait qu'Ange dansait nue en se frottant contre la barre :afraid:


En même temps, faut pas le cacher, ça renforce la popularité de MacG...    



En même temps, Ange, ramène pas trop de mecs, ça manque de fille encore il paraît ici    :love:


----------



## ange_63 (19 Mars 2006)

Toi aussi tu y as eu droit 



			
				Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, faut pas le cacher, ça renforce la popularité de MacG...
> 
> 
> 
> En même temps, Ange, ramène pas trop de mecs, ça manque de fille encore il paraît ici    :love:


Tient pour la peine 





Y en a d'autres encore qui veulent leur avatar à la barre?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mars 2006)

Non après c'est plus du tout intime ...


----------



## ange_63 (19 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non après c'est plus du tout intime ...



Je parle de ceux qui étaient présents au Grigo avec nous


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mars 2006)

C'est "El Gringo" d'abord !  

Dans ce cas tu nous fais un papillon à emporter !


----------



## ange_63 (19 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est "El Gringo" d'abord !
> 
> Dans ce cas tu nous fais un papillon à emporter !



Pas de problème mais pour elle love, je préféère avoir son accord, c'est pas comme pour vous!  

 

Alors un papillon à la barre?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mars 2006)

Non mais c'est pour consommer de suite ! 

Et puis j'aurais voulu être consulté à l'avance pour le mien ..


----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème mais pour elle love, je préféère avoir son accord, c'est pas comme pour vous!
> 
> 
> 
> Alors un papillon à la barre?


moi j'étais pas à la barre  ... tu peux toujours faire un papillon adossé au mur mais ça n'a que peu d'intérêt


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mars 2006)

Tu n'as pas été qu'adossée au mur il me semble ...


----------



## ange_63 (19 Mars 2006)

:love: :love: 
:love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mars 2006)

Ah ben voilà ! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (19 Mars 2006)

... nous re voici sur la piste... 
On s'y croirait non? 























Il manque encore playa  

En tout cas merci à Spyro, poildep et TimbomonG4 pour les smeilleys que j'ai pu réutiliser!!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mars 2006)

Que de souvenirs ...   :love:

Mais c'est normal que le plus grand soit le plus petit ..?


----------



## House M.D. (19 Mars 2006)

Oui, parce que tu es minuscule face à mon talent d'allumeuse...  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mars 2006)

D'allumette tu voulais dire ..?


----------



## House M.D. (20 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai que vu ma finesse...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que vu ma finesse...




Limite geisha dans la subtilité !


----------



## House M.D. (20 Mars 2006)

Ça y est, encore un qui a craqué...


----------



## ange_63 (20 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Que de souvenirs ...   :love:
> 
> Mais c'est normal que le plus grand soit le plus petit ..?



Hooo il va nous faire un complexe là!   

Bin vi na c'est comme ça... Maiwen c'est la + grande et toc!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, encore un qui a craqué...



Quoi une allumette ..? :rateau:

 



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Hooo il va nous faire un complexe là!
> 
> Bin vi na c'est comme ça... Maiwen c'est la + grande et toc!


Pas du tout ! Je constate c'est tout !


----------



## House M.D. (20 Mars 2006)

Aie, nan, arrête, me prends pas comme ça, ça fait mal...  



Mais d'un côté tu sais bien que j'aime ça quand tu me fais mal :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (20 Mars 2006)

J'ai une surprise  ! Mais elle est pas encore en ligne !...


----------



## ange_63 (20 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une surprise  ! Mais elle est pas encore en ligne !...



:mouais: bin je me demande bien ce que ça peut être...


----------



## ThiGre (20 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: bin je me demande bien ce que ça peut être...



Moi je sais  Mais je ne dirais rien...

Non aïe pas la tête aïe


----------



## ange_63 (20 Mars 2006)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais  Mais je ne dirais rien...
> 
> Non aïe pas la tête aïe



Non c'est vrai! Diiiiiit aller s't'e plait!!! :bebe: 

:casse: 

:mouais:


----------



## maiwen (20 Mars 2006)

hey ! je suis pixellisée ... tu aurai pu me faire plus petite (genre à l'échelle quoi ) ... 

naméo


----------



## Taho! (20 Mars 2006)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais  Mais je ne dirais rien...
> 
> Non aïe pas la tête aïe


Je préfère ça !


----------



## ange_63 (20 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey ! je suis pixellisée ... tu aurai pu me faire plus petite (genre à l'échelle quoi ) ...
> 
> naméo



Halala ces stars, jamais contantes   






Voilà! :love:























En tout cas merci à Spyro, poildep et TimbomonG4 pour les smeilleys que j'ai pu réutiliser!!


----------



## Taho! (20 Mars 2006)

Tu m'as pas demandé à moi pour mon avatar...  

Je déconne, tu pouvais bien sûr ! :love:


----------



## ThiGre (20 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est vrai! Diiiiiit aller s't'e plait!!! :bebe:
> 
> :casse:
> 
> :mouais:


Bon alors la surprise de Taho!, c'est blablablablablabla et blablabla.

Voilà mais je n'en dirais pas plus... On verra quand il aura fini.
Mais avec son emploi du temps de 1er ministre en plein crise...


----------



## La mouette (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Permettez moi de vous présenter mes excuses pour vous avoir lâchement laissé tomber vendredi.

Je ne peux pas vous dire exactement pourquoi ( problème familiale ) mais l'intendance n'a pas suivit ... et j'ai sérieusement fondu un plomb le lendemain et la semaine qui a suivit.

Pardon, je suis sincèrement désolé pour tout les désagréments que j'ai provoqué.


----------



## sylko (21 Mars 2006)

C'est en ordre...  

Ils se sont débrouillés tout seuls comme des grands.

Très chaude cette barre du Gringo. Elle a encore fait des ravages.


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Permettez moi de vous présenter mes excuses pour vous avoir lâchement laissé tomber vendredi.
> 
> ...


On a été compréhensifs et on a réussi à survivre malgré tout ! Ça nous a rajouté un peu de piquant le vendredi soir (et un peu de frais le samedi...), mais nous avons passé un bon week-end, je dirais même que tu m'as manqué !
Pour te faire pardonner, organise-nous une petite fondue ! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une surprise  ! Mais elle est pas encore en ligne !...



   Youuuuuouuuuu 
Alors ça en est où?


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Youuuuuouuuuu
> Alors ça en est où?


C'est sur mon Mac... Chez moi ! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur mon Mac... Chez moi ! :love:



Nianiania... 

:casse:


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Nianiania...
> 
> :casse:


En parlant de ça, j'ai vu que le monde de Ragnagna était toujours à l'affiche !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2006)

Tous les 28 jours ils le remettent à l'affiche ... C'est pour ça :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tous les 28 jours ils le remettent à l'affiche ... C'est pour ça :rateau:


  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

MDR...


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur mon Mac... Chez moi ! :love:




Et maintenant... 
Tu es chez toi non


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

oui, mais pas devant le bon Mac...


----------



## House M.D. (21 Mars 2006)

Envoie où je viens te fouetter


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Envoie où je viens te fouetter


me dit pas des trucs pareils ! :love:


----------



## House M.D. (21 Mars 2006)

Et en plus t'aimes ça hein mon cochon


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus t'aimes ça hein mon cochon


Mais qui n'aimerait pas ? :love:


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2006)

Ah enfin te voilà !!! T'as les menottes aussi ?


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin te voilà !!! T'as les menottes aussi ?




 Hein quoi MOi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2006)

Bah c'est pas moi qui les repère au premier coup d'oeil ...


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

Ok ok, les voilà .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :rose: :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2006)

Le plaisir des choses simples ...  



Ah j'apporte le chocolat ...


----------



## House M.D. (21 Mars 2006)

Miam... menottes, fouet et chocolat... rien de mieux pour une soirée, vous rajouterez un pack de bières... ou plutôt une dizaine


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Permettez moi de vous présenter mes excuses pour vous avoir lâchement laissé tomber vendredi.
> 
> ...



Bon... ça fera 10 tournées générales au P'ti Lém'...    

Sympa ton roman photo Taho!


----------



## House M.D. (21 Mars 2006)

Fantastique mon Taho!... viens chercher ta récompense... :love:


... les autres suivez pas, ou je sors les objets longs et contondants !  :love: :love:    :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Fantastique mon Taho!... viens chercher ta récompense... :love:
> 
> 
> ... les autres suivez pas, ou je sors les objets longs et contondants !  :love: :love:    :rateau:


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Avec les menottes, c'est pas facile !



Alors là je dis BRAVO!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: C'est trop fort!!!    



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Taho!.


 Et zut tient....


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

J'oubliais de préciser que le tout a été pioché dans les galeries de playaman, Naru, J_K et de Nektarfl, merci à eux ! :love:

(et puis bon, y'a quelques photos que j'ai fait aussi...)


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2006)

Bien bien bien ... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais de préciser que le tout a été pioché dans les galeries de playaman, Naru, J_K et de Nektarfl, merci à eux ! :love:
> 
> (et puis bon, y'a quelques photos que j'ai fait aussi...)



T'aurais pu pomper un de mes fabuleux clichés... ils sont libres de droit hein.


----------



## ange_63 (22 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu pomper un de mes fabuleux clichés... ils sont *libres de droit *hein.



ça c'est pas vraiment difficile...


----------



## Taho! (22 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est pas vraiment difficile...


De quoi ? Le fait de pomper ou le fait qu'ils soient libre de droit ?
Et puis WebO, tu me déçois, chacun de tes clichés est présent dans le roman photo : chaque fond de page est tiré d'une de tes photos !


----------



## ange_63 (22 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ? Le fait de pomper ou le fait qu'ils soient libre de droit ?
> Et puis WebO, tu me déçois, chacun de tes clichés est présent dans le roman photo : chaque fond de page est tiré d'une de tes photos !



Qu'ils soient libre de droit! J'ai mis les mots en gras dans ma réponse!!!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ? Le fait de pomper ou le fait qu'ils soient libre de droit ?



 J'essaie de n'y voir qu'une simple question...



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et puis WebO, tu me déçois, chacun de tes clichés est présent dans le roman photo : chaque fond de page est tiré d'une de tes photos !



Oui merci, mais tes retouches sont un peu trop contrastées à mon goût.


----------



## sylko (22 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Avec les menottes, c'est pas facile !


 
C'est *énorme!*


----------



## La mouette (22 Mars 2006)

*Ultime*

Taho!


----------



## playaman (23 Mars 2006)




----------

